# [LPF] One Night in Palazzo Dannato



## HolyMan (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I have finally gotten around to this but it is 3 in the morning so it will be short and sweet.

Judge: Needed
DM: HolyMan

Start Date: Jan 8th 2011
Finished Date: March 6th 2011
Total Days: 58 days

*Players: *
Coreuth Din'assa - gryphon_gold
Holphin Halicarnassus - InVinoVeritas
Kalinn Ari "Frost" - Mowgli
Mandalo Chalybis - masquise
Raynucio Vega - Aldern Foxglove
Daugar - zGio 

*Experience:*
Animated Table: 133 xp each
Worker Ants: 133 xp each
Mites: 100 xp each
Time XP: 406 xp each
Total XP: 772 xp per player

*Treasure:*
Animated Table CR3 = 1,200 gp value
Worker Ants CR3 = 1,200 gp value
Mites CR2 = 800 gp value
Time GP = 348 gp
Total = 899 gp each

*Living World add ons:*
NPC - Mercianden Jeffers (well to do merchant)
Location - Kurlisson Providence (Landadel Bariones; possible renaissance like area)
Item - Semerly Wine (very very expensive; bright purple label)
Location - Palazzo Dannato (former cursed home of Mercianden now may be the site for grand masks and such)
NPC - Ket (groundsman of Palazzo Dannato)


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 8, 2011)

The well to do gentleman who made his rather abrupt announcement in the common room sits at the only table in the room facing the door. A bottle of Semerly Wine (distictive due to the bright purple label), sits before him and a half full glass beside it. The man must have more money than you original thought. What he paid for that bottle could have feed a family of five for close to two years.

He eyes you as you enter. And then those that follow you into the private room. "Good, good." He says with a thin lipped grin. "I am glad that the growing reputation of this place was not just rumor."

A few minutes tick by after the last person entered and he nods once and says, "Very well, you all will do fine I am sure. Please allow me to introduce myself. I am Mercianden Jeffers of the Kurlisson Provience in the Landadel Baronies. I am a merchant of just about everything that can be bought or sold. And I have a bit of business for all of you. But first if you will indulge me with your name and occupation first I would be most appreciative."







[sblock=OOC] Your character is currently siting or standing (your choice) around the table, and if you could post up a description in addition to your name and occupation for everyone, that would be great. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 8, 2011)

Raynucio elects to remain standing, looming ominously, at just shy of seven feet with cruel aristocratic looks, painfully pale skin, and the array of weaponary he is a very good loomer.  His raptor gaze is focused upon the merchant as he speaks, and as soon as Jeffers finishes Raynucio responds,

"I am Raynucio Vega, killer, noble, student of Venzite Scabbard Fighting and, may my fathers forgive me, mercenary for hire.  If the pay is good enough and the task is not below what little dignity I can still claim then you will have my blades." His tone carries a curious mix of disdain and self loathing, and he shakes his head in apparent disbelief after his words.

[sblock=OOC]Presuming I'm okay to join HM?  Can't wait to get stuck in![/sblock]

[sblock=To the other players]
Raynucio's a haughty arrogant jerk, with the social skills of a dead badger, and I will endevour to play this out, my apologies in advance.  Feel free to respond in kind!  I hope to have him organically come to respect other characters through acquaintance, etc.  But he'll start of a bit disdainful, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Finn McCool (Jan 8, 2011)

*Kalinn Ari - Female Tiefling Barbarian*

The door opens and a tall, athletic woman strides gracefully in and the temperature in the room drops a degree or two - literally. She's attractive, but her features are somewhat too strong for true beauty. Her skin is white - not the fishbelly white of the Venezian giant but snow white, suffused with the healthy pink of flowing blood - and her hair is blond with a silvery blue tint. She glances around briefly, her almost colorless blue eyes sizing up everyone in the room in but a moment, before walking over and leaning casually - almost lounging - against the wall on the opposite side of the room from the 'pasty pig.' _This way our employer can watch only one of us at a time . . . lets see if the giant has the brains to figure it out._

She turns to the prospective employer. "I am Kalinn Ari, a warrior and hunter from the Seithr Mountains well south of this city." Her pronunciation of the Common tongue has a singsong lilt.

[sblock=OOC]Kalinn is an attractive Tiefling, and colored more like an Aasimar. There was an Ice Devil in the woodshed sometime back, as well as a Silver Dragon, so cold will be her thing. I had a hard time coming up with Tiefling features I thought would be appealing but still single her out as a different race; her coloring is one feature, and the icy breezes and temperature drop another. No game advantage from either, just RP elements.[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Jan 8, 2011)

*Mandalo Chalybis - Male Human Paladin*

Behind Kalinn, a young, lean man enters. He seems to have an innate magnetic presence; his actual demeanor is polite but reserved. His body is lean and compact, strong like an athlete. He has platinum blond hair and bright green eyes, and wears simple but elegant light-colored clothes, putting him as a merchant upbringing. 

"My name is Mandalo Chalybis. I endeavor to help the people of Venza, any way I can. The opportunity you provide is most welcome." 

He takes a seat directly in front of Jeffers, with his back to the door.









*OOC:*


 Mandalo is young, idealistic, and a little naive. He had a fairly easy upbringing, and saw one evil act. That made him decide to fight evil, which he believes is fairly uncommon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well, we're not lacking muscle in this one . . .


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 8, 2011)

A slight, almost waify elven woman strolls into the private room.  Her  dark tan skin is highlighted by the raven black of her hair, and her  purple eyes seem out of place with the rest of her facial features.   From head to toe, she dons a contoured, lightly-revealing leather and  cloth outfit well-suited for an adventurer, surrounded by a dark grey  hooded cloak.

"I am Coreuth Din'assa.  If you have money for someone to make, I'm the  one to make it.  It looks to me like you have plenty of brawn, here, to  suit your needs.  I can be your brains, your tact, your finesse."  She  gives a long look to the bottle in front of Jeffers.  Smiling to him,  "Umm...would you mind if I had a drink?"

[sblock=OOC]Coreuth is a charming, flirtly woman with a gift of glib.  She's  can be very friendly, but at her core she's self-serving, and with her  friendliness, comes usually a desire to profit from those she courts.   Her actions sometimes border on being unscrupulous, but she won't go out  of her way to hurt others, unless she thinks they have it coming to  them.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking a little in awe at the elven beauty, Mercianden nods wordlessly. Then noticing there isn't a second glass he calls for a service woman and instructs her to bring him glasses and another bottle of the Semerly.

After a few moments everyone who wanted one has a glass of the excellent red wine sitting before them.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

Vega moves forward to take his glass shaking his head as the fine vintage is offered up to the unwashed miscreants the man seems to have attracted - no doubt they would swill it down like ale, or that vinegary piss the poor called wine.

Moving back to his position by the wall he swirls the wine and inhales its aroma, before proceeding to sip it savoring the rich flavors and subtle shades of nuance.  

"You have good taste, in wine at least, Master Jeffers.  And this vintage reassures me that you have the money to offer an appropriate payment for our services."


----------



## Finn McCool (Jan 9, 2011)

Kalinn, plainly content with her excellent dark ale, makes no move to take the proffered wine. She does quirk a delicately arched eyebrow at the big man's plain expertise in tasting it, and at his comments afterward. _Mmm. Possibly there's more to him than meets the eye._


----------



## maquise (Jan 9, 2011)

Mandalo declines the wine, preferring to keep his head clear for the discussion. He remains silent, his attention drifting over the other present before focusing on Mercianden once again.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

Noticing Kalinn's eyes upon him Raynucio scowls and whispers - loudly - arching an eyebrow and peering disapprovingly down his nose at her. "Some of us would be far more useful around a white wine."

[sblock=OOC]Stupid, but raised as a noble.  White wine is better chilled, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 10, 2011)

Coreuth takes her glass of wine and swills it down like ale, then pours herself another glass.  "Mister Mercianden, I think you've kept us in suspense long enough.  What is this _'bit of business'_ you have for us?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2011)

Kalinn quirks a delicately arched eyebrow and smiles enigmatically at Raynucio over her mug of ale. As she sips, a frost rime builds slowly around the rim.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

Raynuccio shakes his head and with a blurring fast movement pulls free his unnamed, but still beautiful, second falchion.  He then produces his whetstone and sets to work upon the blade again after giving Jeffers a pointedly impatient scowl.


----------



## zGio (Jan 10, 2011)

*Belegon Daugar - Male Elf Wizard*

The door opens anew, revealing a short elf dressed in a black and silver wool jacket festooned with  gold mystical symbols. His ivory skin, white eyes, and silver wild hair draws the attention of everyone in the room. 

"Excuse me for my tardiness" - The young elf moves gracefully to find a seat at the table. Draugar feels completly overwhelmed by the amount of physical might gathered in a single room, but after a couple of seconds he gathers enough courage to speak. 
"I am named Belegon Draugar, a librarian of sorts, and an apprentice of the arcane arts" - Draugar introduces himself, as he helps himself with a cup of the expensive red wine, which he keeps swirling and sniffing as he talks 
"Pardon me for my modals, sir, you see, i am a fond of good red wine, sir" 










*OOC:*


Daugar is not really trusting of others, he is timid but smart, proud, and usually well prepared for the unexpected. 
He follows law, tradition, and his own personal code("Don't get too involved with anyone") without being a Zealot.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 11, 2011)

Slipping in behind the elf (in that way that halflings do) is an diminutive dandy. Dressed well in a quality red longcoat, tailored shirt with mother-of-pearl cufflinks, and black vest with matching hose, and white kid gloves, he appears to be the epitome of Venzan fashion. His well-groomed blond hair is held back in a ponytail. He also probably does not even reach three feet in height--his overall appearance is more like a doll than a person.

He hops up in a chair to stand in it, all the better to see everyone else. "Good day, my name is Holphin Halicarnassus, and I do believe you are looking for assistance?"

He smirks quickly, fully aware of how he must seem. He pulls forth a piece of chalk for display. "I know some magic, and I have... protection who would also be willing to grant his services to you. Would you like me to introduce you?"









*OOC:*


 Holphin Halicarnassus is a halfling summoner, a native Venzan, with a family history as old as the city itself. He remains polite and very fashionable, yet he is quick to insinuate himself in new situations. He is very small, and dresses more like someone who gives out adventures than adventures himself--you can take the halfling out of the city, but you can't take the city out of the halfling.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 11, 2011)

Raynucio nods to the halfling in greeting, _at least he is not dressed like a ragamuffin.  A magic user of some stripe, potentially useful, and importantly unlikely to get in the way when it comes time for things to get bloody._

The giant plucks a hair from his head and carefully rests his blade upon his extended left forearm edge facing upwards.  He then drops the hair from some six inches above the blade and grunts in satisfaction as it sheers in two.  

Shooting Jeffers another irritated glance he produces a rag and begins alternately breathing upon the falchion and buffing its surface to a mirror-like shine.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 11, 2011)

"Well I am hoping to hire on a group that would not mind spending the night in my new villa I recently purchased here in Venza." Mercianden says in responds to Coreuth as the newcomers join in.

Nodding to the elf he smiles knowing a few good elven vintages himself that are hard to find. "Master Holphin," he says nodding to the halfling.

"I needed some place to stay other than the common inns when I have business in the City of Glass. Upon searching I found a most beautiful villa. It is called Palazzo Dannato."

OOC: Everyone go ahead and post up a Know Local and I will have some tidbits ready for you.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 11, 2011)

Raynucio frowns trying to recall anything he might have heard about the place, though his memory for such trivialities tends to be poor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2011)

Kalinn looks around the room as the others process the information. _Hmmm. Palazzo Dannato; my language sounds so strange on these foreign tongues. Have I heard that name before?_


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 12, 2011)

Holphin thinks to his cousin, who acts as a solicitor of real estate. Had he mentioned Palazzo Dannato?


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 12, 2011)

"Oh, I'm definitely the one you want to hire..."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock=Knowledge DC10] Palazzo Dannato was once called Palazzo Cavalli and was owned by a member of the Scarlotti. It has not been lived in for many years as just one day the family upped and moved out without warning. It is said they fled the city. It is a three story mansion that is still well tended to. That's it for the untrained.  [sblock=Knowledge DC15] Palazzo Cavalli was renamed not by the owners but by the people who started to live and work there. Dannato means cursed and Palazzo means mansion, and as people kept talking about the mansion's curse the mansion's curse the name sort of stuck. (You believe that Mercianden probably doesn't know about this as he is not a local.) The house was said to have once caught fire (while no one was living there). Flames could be seen through the windows and smoke pouring from the rooftop but after only a short time battling the blaze, firefighters discovered the flames and smoke gone and nothing inside marred. [sblock=Knowledge DC20] Gossip from former employees tell stories of strange goings on inside the mansion. Things disappearing, strange noises in the night, even one witness says she saw the color of a painting change before her eyes. Perhaps if it were one or two disgruntled people these rumors would be dismissed, but they come from everyone who has worked there. And the groundskeeper who still lives at the mansion and tends to it today tells the tales to any who will listen.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## zGio (Jan 12, 2011)

Draugar finishes his wine as he attempts to recall anything he might know about Palazzo Dannato.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

"A former Scarlotti Manor, I ought to feel quite at home.  I believe its former occupants fled the city, I suppose even the finest wine can cork.   How delightful to see it purchased by a foreigner."  Raynucio says coldy, the pace of his buffing becoming more vigorous as his lips purse into a thin white line.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2011)

_Mmm. A pasty_ pretentious _pig. Puts me in mind of Glyrnur Svin back home. Hope I don't have to dump this one in a lake as well . . . that could be far more trouble than it's worth._


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 12, 2011)

Holphin raises an eyebrow and smirks. "Palazzo Danatto is beautiful indeed, your taste is certainly above reproach. No doubt a merchant of shrewd negotiation skills as yourself would be able to make the purchase at quite an agreeable price. Have you had the chance to speak with the groundskeeper yet? He's a very amiable fellow, as well."

[sblock=GM]
Just giving Mercianden an opening to come clean.
[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Jan 12, 2011)

Mandalo waits for Mercianden to answer, eager to know why he was paying for them to stay in a manor.


----------



## zGio (Jan 12, 2011)

"You will have to pardon my ignorance, sir" - Draugar puts the empty glass of wine on the table 
"I am not exactly what you would call a local, and the wine seems to be affecting me already. Could you please, enlighten me with further details about this manor?"


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 12, 2011)

"This _'Palazzo Dannato'_ sound familiar..."  Coreuth takes a moment to think about the name _Palazzo Dannato_, trying to figure out where she knows that name from.  The rumors of the place soon come rushing to the fore from the back of her head, and Coreuth raises a suspicious brow, then cuts to the point.  "Mister Jeffers, are you not at all knowledgable about this manor?"

[sblock=OOC]Trying to see if Jeffers is honest.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

Mercianden takes up his wine and sniffs at it before taking a small sip. "Well the price was so good and the..." he shakes his head. "No, no you have a right to know and probably some of you have heard the tales. Palazzo Dannato is supposedly cursed." 

He then goes on to tell the group everything he has heard about the villa "after" buying it. OOC: Everyone may read all the knowledge blocks on the pervious page.

"I have spoken to the groundskeeper. A loon if ever I knew one, but he does his job well and I can't fault him anything." Mercianden takes another sip of wine. "I had thought to pay a member of the clergy here in Venza to remove this curse, but the expense. And then what if there isn't anything wrong and it is all superstition? I would look a fool. No better to find out what this is first and that is why I am here. I wish you to stay the night, only one night. According to the groundskeeper no one has stayed even one night in Palazzo Dannato since the strangeness has started."


----------



## maquise (Jan 12, 2011)

"I'll stay the night." Mandalo wonders if there is evil at work, but decides it would be best if he helped handle it than risk it go unchecked. It is, after all, only one night.


----------



## zGio (Jan 12, 2011)

A Cursed Manor... 
"We enjoy a large collection of mystery novels in our library, and solving the mysteries before i finish such a book is quite a delightful experience. I'm interested in taking this job, sir" 
 More often than not, magic of some source ends up being the mystery behind cursed houses or mansions...  A cunning, yet gallant smile decorates Draugar's face.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

"I am in, if the payment is sufficient."  Raynucio says sheathing his falchion with a smooth motion and moving forward to refill his wine glass.  "Speaking of the payment, what is it?"


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 13, 2011)

"Well, Mister Merc, I would be happy to spend the night at this haunted mansion for you, but as Prince Charming over here is saying," she looks at Raynucio, "it would be nice to know what payment you're offering."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 13, 2011)

"Well I don't really know how much something like this is worth. I deal in goods and goods have a value that is set by dealers around the country." Mercainden says to the inquiry on compensation.

He looks at the large group of six people, as if eying them up for this job. He seems to be assessing them each one by one and when he is done he nods to himself.

"I will offer you each two fine meals at my new home, though it is sparcely furnished at the moment."  He adds with a grin but continues, "Dinner tomorrow evening and breakfast the next day when you have proved these rumors false." 

Before anyone can object or say anything he adds, "And I will pay each of you the sum of five hundred crowns gold." he pauses to let it sink in a moment, and when no one says anything he asks, "I'm sorry is that to low?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 13, 2011)

"Why don't you start with what you think is fair," Holphin helpfully replies. "If you're more comfortable with a higher value, then that would be the better place to start."

[sblock=ooc]Taking 10 on Diplomacy for a 13.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 13, 2011)

"In your experience is it customary for a man to say a figure is too low when it is being offered to him merchant?  It is a princely sum if there is no truth to the curse, and a paltry one if not.  See how we have faired on the morrow and let your conscience dictate our bonus."  Raynucio says draining his wine glass and moving away from the wall.

"Now if the details are settled let us get on with this.  I am not inclined to dally further."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 13, 2011)

"Details?" the merchant says questioningly. "Yes there is still lots to do and I need to have rooms prepared. So maybe over dinner we can finish the talk about a bonus on top of what I have offered."

"Any other questions?" 

[sblock=OOC] Will wait for everyone else to post up and then we can head off to the cursed mansion. [/sblock]


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 13, 2011)

"I'd like to see your mansion."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 13, 2011)

"I hope that is not a euphemism." Raynucio sneers, but reddens slightly and adds in a haughtily dignified tone not looking at the elven woman, "A juvenile remark, forgive me Madam."

[sblock=OOC]I realize Raynucio's relatively eloquent for an idiot, but I am trying to convey the idea of someone who by virtue of his upbringing has a good vocabularly, but does not really use it well.  Essentially he likes to think of himself as a noble, but his instincts are those of a thug and bully so his first instinct is mockery and violence, but he often checks these when he has time to apply his "would a noble do this" filter.

I'm hoping to slowly achieve some character growth with the big lug.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2011)

Kalinn looks confused at the giant's inclination to move on without bargaining. _One minute he's at total prig, and the next he's doing something as though he was raised with the D'ni. Intriguing._

[sblock=Aldern Foxglove]One of my favorite characters was a fella I started out with an 8 CHA, and then spent every ability increase on that score to simulate his growing social skills and confidence. Stuff like that really makes the RP experience, IMO.

Trying to play Kalinn as a noble savage sort who mostly keeps her thoughts to herself, and is disgusted and at the same time intrigued by the 'pasty pig.'[/sblock]


----------



## zGio (Jan 13, 2011)

"I do not require more answers, sir" - Draugar stands up


----------



## maquise (Jan 13, 2011)

"I'll be satisfied with whatever you choose to pay," Mandalo says. The current sum is more than he's ever seen anyway.  The others seem unusual to Mandalo; he wonders how things will turn out.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 14, 2011)

Casting a sidelong glance at the noble, Holphin decides to be quiet about further negotiation. "We should be on our way, then."


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 14, 2011)

"What's that?  Did the grumpy man make a joke?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2011)

As soon as it becomes apparent that the group is preparing to move, Kalinn stands up from her slouch against the wall and slips the baldric over her head, nodding her readiness to the others.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 14, 2011)

The group leaves the Dunn Wright by the "water door" and take a couple gondolas through the water ways of Venza to Palazzo Dannato.

As the halfling gondoliers pull up and let each group out Mercianden walks up two short steps to open the massive ten foot front doors. He stands proudly and let's each of you enter. Another set of stairs made of marble and flanked by engraved wall decor leads to the main foyer and it's grand painted ceiling. 

The place smells a bit musty from spending years un-lived in but the floors shine and not a speck of dust can be seen.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

Raynucio glances around unimpressed, having grownup in a similarly ostentatious edifice - although the Vega Mansion is now a burnt out shell.

"Where is this house keeper?  We should hear his ramblings first hand I suppose."  The pale giant says reluctantly, his lack of enthusiasm palpable.

[sblock=HM]Is the Palazzo furnished?[/sblock]


----------



## zGio (Jan 14, 2011)

"Magnificent!" - Draugar shows clear signs of admiration at the astonishing  mansion 
"You don't get to see anything like this when you  live in a petite elven village" - He whispers as he stands still, looking in amazement 
"Even the library is smaller..." -Comments the Wizard, while staring at every little detail in the room 

"We should do as the royal warrior suggests" - Advises Draugar as he finally snaps out of his amazement


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

"Noble, not royal, royalty is the province of driveling foreign idiots, who think it a good idea to be lead by any inbred incompetent who happens to fall into the line of succession.  Nobility is an indicator of breeding and the presteige of ones ancestors."  Raynucio replies. scowling disapprovingly at Draugar.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2011)

_And again, the pig manages to surprise me! Much more of this and I may actually have to start respecting him, in spite of his boorishness. I could never actually_ like _him, of course. Respect will be difficult enough, I think._

Kalinn looks around at the opulence, clearly uncertain what to think. "The _nobleman_ makes sense. Let's seek out this groundskeeper and see what he can tell us about the lay of the land."


----------



## zGio (Jan 14, 2011)

"Then, Pardon my ignorance, sir Raynucio.  You see, in the elven forest village i was raised we did not enjoy the elegance of nobility nor the idiocy of royalty. All they cared about an individual was, his skill to hunt, and his knowledge, or wizardry" - Draugar pauses for a second 

"Indeed" - The wizard looks at the Tiefling 
"We should proceed as both the lady, and the nobleman have suggested"


----------



## maquise (Jan 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I hope this doesn't break anything. Feel free to keep the answer vague.







Mandalo remains silent; he seems to be concentrating on something.

Mandalo begins to Detect Evil, sweeping the room.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 14, 2011)

"Oh, my, quite beautiful this place is. We should all be grateful this gem of architecture has held up as well as it has over the years," Holphin observes. 

Noticing that everyone else is heading on, Holphin follows quietly.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 15, 2011)

Coreuth quietly leaves the others to loiter in the foyer, and continue their jibber-jabber, while she slinks around the rest of the mansion.  Getting the jump on the others, she hopes, before they realize her scheme, the elf searches for the master bedroom in the manor to claim for herself.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2011)

"And where do you think you are going missy?" a gruff voice asks of Coreuth as she tries to step out of the foyer and almost runs down the man standing in the doorway. 

"Ah Ket? Isn't it?" Mercianden says to the odd man in the only doorway leading from the foyer into the villa. "These are guest, they will be joining me for dinner and spending the night tonight."

The pale albino like man goes even whiter. "They are going to stay? Stay in this a cursed place? And dinner? How is that to be accomplished there is nothing in the kitchen?"

"I will be having dinner catered Ket. Just ready the dining room and see about bring some chairs down from the upper halls." Mercianden says than expecting his orders to be carried out turns from the man and address the group. "Seems the only furniture here is an old table in the dining room and some chairs set about the hall upstairs. The funniest thing is when..." Mercianden pauses as he sees Ket still standing there mouth slightly agape.

"Well what is it man?" he asks almost angrily.

"You can not dine on that table sir." Ket says with a small bow of his head in apology. He looks back up and his eyes dart back and forth before he whispers. "IT will not allow that."

[sblock=OOC]
Nothing from the detect evil and the best picture i can come up with for Ket is this...






Riff Raff will do. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 16, 2011)

Raynucio quirks a brow at the man, "IT?  What precisely is IT and how exactly would it prevent us dining?"  He asks.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2011)

"IT," Ket says looking over at the warrior a frightful look on his face, (and not because of Raynucio).

"Why IT is the table. IT will not allow anything to be placed on itself." he says starting to rub his hands together nervously.

"Nonsense," Mercianden says waving off the man. "I will go see to the catering. I had arrangements previously made and need to up the guest count a little." Turning to Ket he says sternly. "Show these good folk to the table and have it ready to be set when I return, no excuses. Perhaps this will be your first look at this rumored curse."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 16, 2011)

"Someone get this man some dried frog pills."  Raynucio "whispers" theatrically only slightly louder than his normal speaking voice.  To Ket, his voice oozing sarcasm he says, "Fear not my good fellow we shall vanquish this table and leave you free of its nefarious repast ruining rampages."

[sblock=OOC]Its time for spot the reference!  And yes, I am aware Raynuccio just called Karma fat and asked to get his arse kicked by a table. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2011)

Raynucio's remark startles a laugh out of the cool barbarian . . . her throaty chuckle reverberates through the room. "And me without my axe!" She pats the greatsword slung across her back with plain affection. "_Hafísbíta_ isn't meant for chopping firewood, I'm afraid."


----------



## maquise (Jan 17, 2011)

"I sense no dark forces at work." Mandalo says, trying to reassure Ket.


----------



## zGio (Jan 17, 2011)

"I would like to take a closer look at this table, for there might be magic involved" - Draugar awaits cautiously


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 17, 2011)

"I was just going to look at the place," Coreuth says to the pale man, pretending to be offended.  "There's no harm in that, is there?"

...

"Yes, show me to the table.  This is a serious matter."  Coreuth mocks Ket.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 17, 2011)

Ket leads you down the main hall. It's grandeur and decor would take the breath away of any common folk who were to walk this hall.







Walking the hall you notices very little furniture and the candles in the chandeliers are burnt down to stubs but still provide enough light to see the statues of Cortessa and Farino at the end of the hall. A bust of some noble (probably one of many who use to live here) stands on a pedestal near the door leading into the dining room.

Walking through the first door on the right Ket stands near the doorway looking as if he will bolt in any second, and points to a large six legged table standing in the center of the room.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 17, 2011)

With a single smooth motion Raynucio falls down to one knee and draws his falchion, Capitas, spinning the blade's hilt to face the statue of Farino as he inclines his head to it.  After a second he rises and stalks purposefully forward towards the table.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 18, 2011)

Holphin stands in awe, looking over the entire room. "My goodness indeed, I had heard tales about the beauty of this place, but to see it first hand, it is truly astonishing!" Moving toward the statues, he adds, "And yet so humble, in knowing its place in the multiverse! Truly, a gem of Venza. It is a shame it has remained so hidden over these years."

As Raynuncio shows his devotion to Farino, Holphin bows to Cortessa.

Holphin approaches the table with curiosity. Without touching it, he looks it over. "Draugar, you say there may be magic involved? You should be able to perform a thorough search." Holphin touches Draugar, and a spark of clarity enters him.









*OOC:*


Give Guidance to Draugar.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2011)

Kalinn strides boldly into the room after Holphin and Raynucio, looking around at the magnificence before her. _Beautiful, truly._ She watches as the other two make their obeisance, and nods her head respectfully as she walks between the statues.


----------



## zGio (Jan 18, 2011)

Draugar's attention is instantly drawn by the six legged table, the elf simply stands still, idly watching at the weird table until Holphin touches him. 
"I shall first determine whether magic is really involved or not. Then i can examine it thoroughly" - Draugar explains to the halfling as he slowly closes his eyes and concentrates, both ears tilting fiercely. 









*OOC:*


Draugar casts Detect Magic


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 18, 2011)

Coreuth strides over to the large table and rubs her hands across it.  She looks at it closely, looking for anything that may suggest that this isn't an ordinary table.  She then searches the room, its walls and floors, for anything suspicious.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

*"No don't touch..." *Ket starts to yell as Coreuth lays her hands on the table top. He looks ready to bolt out the doorway but nothing happens the table is still and unmoving.

Draugar casts his spell and is nearly knocked to the ground from the backlash of magical energy he detects coming from the light doom in the ceiling. His head starts to throb as he tries to concentrate on the table. But he gets no "read" on it the aura from overhead is to strong.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 18, 2011)

"Can we get some dinner service now?  If you are quite done showing off unraveling your sanity."  Raynucio says, to Ket, acidly moving up to the table and pulling out a chair.

He pauses looks at the group with a frown and pulls out two more chairs, without explanation, before moving around to the other side of the table and taking a seat.


----------



## maquise (Jan 18, 2011)

Mandalo immediately rushes to help Draugar. "Are you alright?" He keeps his distance from the table.


----------



## zGio (Jan 18, 2011)

Daugar clings into the charismatic paladin in an attempt to get up 
"Yeah, Somehow" - He answers, his feet still shaking 
"Magic is involved indeed, and I am afraid is quite powerful" - The elf gathers enough strength to stay up by himself 
"I will try to search its magic aura thoroughly this time" 

Daugar keeps his distance from the table, but focuses on the weird item once again, as he finishes the last bit of his spell in an attempt to identify the item's properties. 









*OOC:*


I mean the Spellcraft check a caster gets after the 3rd round of Detect Magic. I will be using the Bonus from Guidance for this check too


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=Info] First the aura isn't coming from the table, sorry if any confusion. In the picture there is a light doom in the ceiling and that is where the aura(s) are coming from. Let's see that was a good roll so you know that both evocation(light) and universal magic is involved. Best guess a permanent light spell and by the brightness possible daylight spell. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 18, 2011)

Scowling at the elf Vega sighs, "Do not tell me that house keeper's lunacy is catching.  Or does your witch craft tell you something useful?"  The noble's inflection makes it clear that he doubts the later.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 18, 2011)

"Aww...is one of those chairs for me?" she asks Raynucio.  "How sweet."


----------



## zGio (Jan 18, 2011)

"A well educated nobleman such as yourself, should have heard about the existence of magic, right, sir Raynucio? " - The elf answers with almost a smile on his face 

"There is no magic on the table" - Daugar announces 
"The magic is elsewhere, right above of us" - The wizard points up at the light doom in the ceiling 
"There are two schools of magic involved, and my best guess would be a permanent daylight spell, placed by quite a powerful caster i must say"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 19, 2011)

"I am not crazy. I have seen this table buck and move I have!" Ket shouts heading to a nearby cabinet. Opening it it rattles a little from the inside as the fine china is disturbed. The groundsman takes out a long table cloth from a drawer and moves over to the table.

"Just watch," he says unfurling the chalk white cloth. As it settles onto the table he cringes and....

...nothing happens. Ket stands there a perplexed look on his face. And Mercianden enters moments later. 

"Ah good. Set the table the caters are on their way."

[sblock=OOC] Dinner will start and my next post will be based off Perception checks during it. Please post up a little as you start to eat and drink and talk (add in perception roll) and then we will have some fun. Or at least I will. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2011)

With a graceful nod for his thought, Kalinn moves to stand behind the chair provided by Raynucio; she observes the antics of the others in the group with a plain look of amusement on her strong features.


----------



## zGio (Jan 19, 2011)

"Thanks for your assistance, sir Holphin, and Thanks for helping me back there, sir Mandalo" - Daugar shows his gratitude to both of his allies 

After losing interest on the table, the Elf gracefully gets closer, and peacefully sits on one of the chairs, awaiting for dinner to be served.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 19, 2011)

Coreuth tries a little bit of everything, and then a little bit more of the sweeter foods, though she seems to drink more than she eats.

She asks Daugar about the books he reads.  "Do you always figure out the mystery before the book tells you?  What kind of stuff takes place? Murder? Romance?  Treachery?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 19, 2011)

Raynucio narrows his eyes at Coreuth's comment and pointedly makes not reply save to raise his chin haughtily.

To Daugar he replies, "I know about magic, it is a tool like any other.  But one more suited to the weak, and feeble. I am no backwards peasant to be overawed by simple tricks cold steel or strong sinews are more effective nine times out of ten in my experience.  It has its place and I shall appreciate any aide it renders to those of us who actually do the work should we be tested."

When the food is served he eats with well mannered persistance, going through several helping of most dishes with slow determined forkfuls.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 19, 2011)

Holphin watches as the table is set, and the food is placed upon it. "Ket, you did state that it was the placing of items on the table that caused it to move, and Draugar, you mentioned that there were two schools of magic involved. Now, the Daylight spell, that is Evocation, I believe? What was the second?"

He looks back at his food. "I ask because I wonder if there is a conduit between planes here. It would certainly be one explanation for the haunting--when items move in more dimensions than our three, oddities can occur, like living furniture."

With a look halfway between trepidation and curiosity, he takes a suureptitious glance under the tablecloth. "Transfer of netherworld creatures can occur at such conduits, as well. Early manifestations could include certain rare insects and other such items easily overlooked..."


----------



## zGio (Jan 19, 2011)

"You are absolutely right, sir Raynucio" - Daugar helps himself with a loaf of bread 
"Magic is for the weak, like myself, which is why, i kindly ask of someone as strong and noble as yourself, to stay always in front of me, keeping the danger far away from this body of mine, with your mighty strength and endurance" - The elf shows a subtle smile as he speaks with the nobleman 


Daugar blushes the instant the  looks at the attractive elf, it takes him a couple of seconds to react,  but he finally gathers enough words to answer
"I usually do figure out the mystery before the book tells me, but there are times when i can not find an answer, i keep reading these books, hoping i find more cases i can not solve" - The wizard pauses for a second to sip his wine 
"There are mysteries of all kinds, milady. Sometimes magic is involved, sometimes not, sometimes religion is the cause, while others is simply avarice. Murder is indeed a common occurrence in such books, and romance is usually the way a character grows through the story, treachery is always involved in such books, be it mundane or arcane. Should i suggest an interesting mystery, would you perhaps enjoy one of the books from my collection, milady?" - Daugar helps himself with whatever fruit is left on the table as he finishes his wine slowly. 

"Daylight is an evocation spell indeed, sir Holphin, in this case, however, the light doom is affected by a permanent Daylight spell, and as you might know permanency spell is a universal school's spell. The caster must be at least ten times more powerful than myself"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 19, 2011)

Raynucio's brow furrows at Daugar's reply, and he looks like he is trying to find something in the elf's statement to disagree with; but apparently he cannot for he settles for a vaguely affirmative grunt.

"What is the point of a book that teaches you nothing useful? Go to a play its cheaper and you do not have to do all of the work yourself.  Or better yet get out into the world and live a little yourself, why read about love and murder when you could participate?"  The massive noble seems to think its self explanatory what his participation in a murder would entail - his participation in love seems far more unlikely.

[sblock=Doom?]Do we mean dome here?  I'm assuming a typo?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

The dinner brought in by Master Jeffer's caters is quite a feast. The aroma of spiced wine mixes with warm bread and cheese to open. And then a thin brothy soup served on large white porcelain bowls. 

A trio of serves move in and out pouring wine and ladling soup. Ket having retired to other duties once the dinner had started.

"Well it looks as if just bringing you here was enough to silence the rumors of this place," he says with a wide grin as he sips at his soup. "Why the caters turned white when I mentioned where they were to serve. But as I'm sure they can see this home is as normal as any other."

"I'm even thinking of holding a ball here once I have a full staff." he says as an after thought. A little into his drink he starts to sway in his chair as if dancing kicking one of the legs under the table by accident and setting the dishes to clattering. "Opps," he says with an embarrassed grin.

"Maybe a few lesson are in order, haha.." he laughs slamming a hand on the table, again causing the dishes to vibrate. Oddly they take a little longer to settle the second time. 

"Hmm..." he says to the noise made by the thumping and chiming. "This would make an interesting instrument won't it?" he asks starting to drum on the table with both hands playing a merry tune as it were.

[sblock=OOC] One last chance then. Perception checks plz [/sblock]


----------



## zGio (Jan 20, 2011)

Intrigued by the unstopping vibration of the table, Daugar takes a look under it.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 20, 2011)

Raynucio shakes his head at their hosts antics, muttering, "Clearly money cannot buy breeding."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 20, 2011)

Holphin looks toward Raynuncio and back to their host with a raised eyebrow. He hops off his chair, not wanting to get his clothes soiled.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2011)

Kalinn, intent on the fine meal placed in front of them, absently reaches out to steady her wine glass as she eats.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception (1d20+4=9)[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Jan 20, 2011)

((I thought that I posted before. Apparently, it didn't go through))

Mandalo takes his time eating. He knows enough to appreciate the spread before him.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Waiting in one than. NP this is pbp after all. But still will give [MENTION=6667153]gryphon_gold[/MENTION] till I get off work Sun evening to post up. I hope I can sit on this post that long.  I'm _dyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiinnnnnngggggggg_ here. [/sblock]


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 22, 2011)

Skittishly, Coreuth leaps out of her chair.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 22, 2011)

Mercianden continues to tap on the table before pausing to pick up his wine goblet. The tables vibrations do not continue on and all is silent as the merchant takes a sip.

Coreuth and Holphin both get quickly up from the table and before anyone can say anything...

The silence is broken and the group watches in awe as the end of the table where the merchant sits rears up. Dishes and silverware clatter as they slide down the table along with the white cloth.Wine glasses topple and the center piece moves towards the opposite end as the table bends almost in half as it towers above the sitting merchant. Mercianden doesn't move but sits there staring in shock over the rim of his glass.

Then a quick move has two table legs bucking out like a wild horse put into reins. The legs slam into Mercianden's chest sending the merchant, chair and all, sliding back to slam against one wall. The wind knocked out of him Mercianden lies on the floor barely conscious.

The table drops back down onto it's six legs, the remains of dinner still half on it. And it makes an odd scraping noise as it moves a little to the left and then right, as if searching for someone else to lash out at.

OOC: Initiative is in order I believe.

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Frost          16  14  none/seated
Holphin        16   9  none/standing
Mandalo        16  14  none/seated
Daugar         13  13  none/seated
Raynucio       20  11  none/seated
Coreuth        16   7  none/standing
table          14  36  none/Hardness5
```
*Treat seated as like being prone.*[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
*Surprise round:*
Frost - none
Holphin - stand(move) 5'step back
Mandalo - none
Daugar - none
Raynucio - none
Coreuth - stand(move) 5'step back
table - attack(standard) Mercianden [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2011)

As the table viciously attacks their employer, Kalinn shoves violently against the wood with both hands. Her chair flips back and she tumbles out in a graceful backwards somersault, coming to her feet with _Hafísbíta_ in hand.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Initiative (1d20+3=20)

OK, not sure where this stands with the rules but it seemed reasonable and the picture in my head is cool. Acrobatics is usable to move through threatened squares while prone - you can move 5' as a full round action with a -5 penalty on the check. It doesn't say anything specific about standing up, but I thought if the roll is good enough it may be allowable, and it looks like standing from prone would be an ideal use for the skill.

Acrobatics (1d20+7=23)

My intention is for her to end her move standing 5' south of her starting position, using Quick Draw to arm herself.[/sblock]


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 22, 2011)

Coreuth draws her bow and strings an arrow, firing it at the table.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 22, 2011)

Raynucio gives the table an incredulous look, and stands kicking back his chair and drawing his beloved falchion Capitas in a single fluid motion.  As he draws the blade in a flash of cool steel he sends the sharpened combat scabbard flying to thump home into the table!  But the chair catches his leg as it tumbles backwards jolting him and sending the powerful sweep of Capitas wide of the mark.

"Farino's sacred balls Raynucio, can you not even hit a blazing table?!" He snarls to himself in frustration.

[sblock=Actions]
Move = Stand
Free = Draw Weapon thanks to quick draw.
Swift = Ranged Attack with Scabbard when drawing heavy blade - result of Equipment Trick and Quick Draw.
Standard = Attack with falchion, miss. *sigh*
[/sblock]


----------



## zGio (Jan 22, 2011)

This is bad... Magic won't do  
Daugar points his crossbow at the table from below, the elf shoots almost instantly - without standing up from the chair.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 22, 2011)

"And this is why we practice table manners!" Holphin declares.

With a practiced motion, Holphin pulls his chalk from his belt. Drawing in the air, the chalk leaves a trace of a door. He opens the floating chalk door, and out pops a wind-up version of a dog. The chalk quickly dissipates.

The dog rushes out to bite the table's leg.

Holphin heads over to check on Mercianden. Looking him over, he adds, "I regret to inform you that you are not a drummer. Please try to remember this."

[sblock=Resolute Dog]
Darkvision, Low-Light Vision, Scent, Perception +8
AC 13 (Touch 12, FF 12)
HP 6
Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +1
SR 5, Resist Acid, Cold, Fire 5
Speed 40ft
Melee Bite +2 (1d4+1)
Special Attack: Smite Chaos (+1 damage to Chaotic targets)





[/sblock]


[sblock=actions]
Standard: Cast Summon Monster I for a Resolute Dog.
Move: 15' to just north of Mercianden.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

OOC: Some rulings and some waiting.

[sblock=Rulings]
[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] - Very nice use of Acrobatics if you are saying that you wish to stand from prone without incurring an AoO. I guess it's an addition to the rules and thus needs to be approved. But for now it is easy to say you tumbled backwards (great move) 5' as a full round action (DC 20 = CMD + 5) and at the "end" of the round you are starting to stand. Rounds don't have the pause we give them and should continue on. I see next round you would be able to stand from prone (move), Quick Draw (free), 5' step (to enter melee), Attack (standard).

[MENTION=97308]Aldern Foxglove[/MENTION] - Making sure you know that the table is not prone and can make an AoO on Raynucio for standing from prone. That is if no one else draws it first haven't arranged init yet.

[MENTION=6667680]zGio[/MENTION] - You have listed to many actions as I can not allow you to have dinner with a loaded crossbow in your lap. You would need to draw the heavy X-bow first(move no AoO) than load it (full - AoO allowed). Do you wish to edit in a different action. - Draw weapon(move) then stand from prone(move w/AoO), then back up 5ft and get ready to load? Your call.

[MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] - You know I have to ask. What the heck is a resolute dog? Is there a new summoners list somewhere I don't know about? Or is this just a name change? Sorry I find it hard to keep up with classes I don't play.[/sblock]

[sblock=Waiting]
Will give [MENTION=6666944]maquise[/MENTION] till today noon-ish to post up. I will be at Borders by then enjoying a day of coffee, spice cake, and updating.  [/sblock]


----------



## zGio (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry about that, i forgot i didn't have the crossbow ready during dinner. That being the case i'd like to change my course of actions if that is okay with you, ignore the first post, and pay attention to this one only







Completely surprised by the unexpected attack, Daugar stands up from his chair instantly - the chair starts falling as a result of his abrupt movement, the Elf backs up 5ft, briefly closes his eyes, points his index finger at the table and just a second before his chair touches the ground, daugar shoots a small dart of melting acid.









*OOC:*


*
Actions
*Stand Up - Move
5tf Step - None
Acid Dart - Standard Action 

















*OOC:*


Due to some internet problems, it seems i rolled an extra d20 by  mistake, sorry about that, take into account whichever you want i guess?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 25, 2011)

[sblock=GM]
Resolute is a template like Celestial or Fiendish, but Lawful. It was introduced with Bestiary 2. It has been applied to the Summon Monster I spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I was aware I would take an attack of opportunity if nobody else provoked before me.  I'm fine with that.  I'm jealous btw used to love hanging out in Borders when I lived in Florida, stupid English bookstores suck arse... [/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


((Btw, I probably won't be able to post on weekends, due to work. I'm assuming I'm still on time.))







Mandalo, taken by surprise, kicks the chair back from behind him as he stands, drawing his sword. He backs away from the table, giving himself time to prepare.









*OOC:*


I don't believe I have my shield equipped, so I don't think it counts for check penalty. Otherwise, subtract an additional 1.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

*End of Round 1*

As Mandalo tries to get away from the table it cathes him on the chin as it rises up a little. The paladin steps back from the blow and finds his back to the wall. Rushing in the table slams Mandalo hard in the gut. 

Everyone watches as the holy warriors eyes roll up inside his head and then he falls forward his chest and head resting on the table that has him pinned to the wall. His sword clatters onto the marble floor.

The others hack and slash at the table to little effect. Except for Daugar's spell which hisses and burns at the wood.

[sblock=Combat]
*Combatants posted in INIT order.*


```
[U]Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Frost          16  14  none/prone
Mandalo        [COLOR=RoyalBlue]15[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  l.sword/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I];stablize check 1d20+1(DC 10)
Holphin        16   9  none/none
Resoulte Dog   13   6  none/rounds left 9/10
Coreuth        16   7  bow/none
Raynucio       20  11  Capitas/none
table          14  [COLOR=Orange]23[/COLOR]  none/Hardness5
Daugar         13  13  none/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Frost - full round move 5' while prone no AoO(successful)
Mandalo - stand from prone provokes AoO, 5' step back, draw sword 
Holphin - SLA-SM1: move 15'
R. Dog - attack/miss
Coreuth - bowshot/miss
Raynucio - hits table twice?? does the swift action attack cause AoO for being in melee?? damage? 3pts.+
table -  5' step, attacks Mandalo hit  
Daugar - stand, 5' step, acid dart - hit 4pts. damage[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

Seeing the table drop a comrade in a split second Raynucio decides that he must pulls out all the stops.  He brings Capitas arching down again with a bellow of, "Furniture does not get uppitty with me!" Sending more splinters flying.

Then he steps back sheathes Capitas and wrenches his second unnamed blade free sending its sharpened scabbard flying out to strike the table.

 







*OOC:*


Damage is actually 11 - due to wetstone +1. Scabbard damages are also both 1 higher - being different scabbards.







[sblock=Swift Action]Yes it does provoke, its a ranged attack - hence the lower to hit, etc.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Standard = Attack with Capitas
5ft Step back.
Move = Sheathe Capitas
Free = Draw other scimitar
Swift = Attack with Scabbard.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] No worries AFg it's just the dog was summoned before you went and I'm sure it would have been placed to advantage.  

Needs:
- Damage from round one from Raynucio's Capitas.
- zGio - whenever you wish to change actions due to not knowing something ahead of time, please just edit your original post. I go through and gather and sort all the info. Note: the Acid damage(from first posts roll btw) ignored the tables hardness. It says it's up to th eGM and I think it should so am playing as such.
- IVV thanks for the links my Bestairy 2 along with AA will be in the mailbox tomorrow weather permitting. Oh and Mercainden just grunts a reply to Holphin he can't talk right now. 
- Sorry you didn;t get to do everything Mowgli if this weren't an "official" game and me needing to be "official" I would have let it slide. still say we should propose a rules addition for Acrobatics.
- I don't think animated objects have the same ruling as other objects g_g but if they do range weapons only do half damage. I will play it as they don't till told otherwise.
- Thanks for letting me know about your weekends being hectic masquise. I will remember as we play.

*OK TOP OF THE 2nd FROST IS UP FIRST*[/sblock]
-


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=Animated Objects and Ranged Weapons]
Odd as it sounds Animated Objects are not objects - for rules purposes - they are constructs that share some specifically delineated object traits, or trait.  That was my reasoning for Skin Deep and I think its correct by RAW if not by common sense, but then common sense is rarely a good base in DnD/PF.

Also sorry for skipping ahead in the order, Captain Impatient = me. We kinda did it last round, and I doubt anything will happen to change my actions.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] That's what I thought. If they would take 1/2 damage from range weapons than it would have been mentioned under Construct traits.

NP posting out of order - I know Raynucio is eager to beat on something. BTW, I can't make heads or tails of your rolls. What is the Falchion damage but no roll to attack? Is that round one? And this new Capitas you are drawing? a breakdown if you have a sec plz.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=Rolls]
Right, lets see it goes...


Capitas damage from round 1 - should actually be 11 due to wetstone first use bonus.
Capitas to hit.
Capitas damage for round 2.
Scabbard ranged to hit.
Scabbard damage - should actually be 8 due to wetstone first use bonus - keep forgetting to add it in.
I did edit in an action break down in my initial post, but for convenience its. Standard attack, 5ft step back, move to sheath Capitas, free quickdraw of unnamed falchion, and swift to attack with the scabbard.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 26, 2011)

"Towards the back! Let's get some space!" Holphin calls. The dog shift position slightly as it continues to gnaw at the table's legs.

"It's such a shame, it's really a fine table," the summoner observes as he snaps his fingers. A small vial with a greenish liquid drops into his hand, and he throws it at the table.

[sblock=actions]
Dog 5' adjusts to the west and attacks. Holphin casts Acid Splash at the table.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]So if I've got this right Frost can stand (move action) and draw her weapon (free action), but can't approach the table w/out provoking because you can't combine a 5' step with any other movement . . .  and even if she does move in and provoke the attack she can't attack herself because she'll have used 2 move actions. Well, _that_ was a colossal F.U.B.A.R. - (and a waste of a good roll as well). Sorry guys.[/sblock]

Kalinn springs to her feet and draws her greatsword.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

"I don't know, the veneers fine enough, but I'm not sure it makes up for it trying to murder you."  Raynucio sneers back to Holphin.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=Ruling: I'm the DM and it's my job]
I am happy to say YOU ARE WRONG. 

You may not take a 5' step only if you move any of your movement speed in a round.

pg. 186
*MOVE ACTIONS:*

MOVE-
The simplest _move action_ is moving your speed. If you take this kind of _move action_ during your turn, you may not also take a 5' step.

The drawing a weapon _move action_ allows for a 5' step and attack. Please hack away. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Not as happy as I am to be _told_ I'm wrong - in this case, at least! (Though Kalinn is starting out with my characters' expected level of brilliance).[/sblock]

Kalinn springs to her feet, _Hafísbíta_ appearing in her hand as though by magic. She leaps to attack the rampaging table, her greatsword singing through the air - it whistles inches over the heaving furniture but fails to make a mark.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Stand from Prone, Draw _Hafísbíta_, 5' Step to Table, Attack (1d20+4=8)! (Miss )[/sblock]


----------



## zGio (Jan 26, 2011)

"What a dangerous table, good luck we have someone as strong as sir Raynucio to protect the weak like me" - The elf steps back slowly, until he finds himself at a comfortable distance from the dangerous table. Daugar aims his index finger at the table once again, and shoots a second dart of acidic power. 









*OOC:*


*
Actions*
Move: 20ft backwards (currently standing 25ft away from the table)
Standard: Acid Dart


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

Raynucio nods, _yes the weak elf is lucky to have me around._


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 26, 2011)

Coreuth shoots another arrow.

[sblock=OOC]Does the table have an obvious front and back?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2011)

*End of Round 2*

Even though Mandalo lies with his face in the nights dinner he seems to be catching his breath after the tables assault. The clockwork like dog continues to worry at the table leg when suddenly it is ripped from it's jaws. The table leg hovers a moment above the toy puppy before coming down hard smashing the thing in half.

Holphin and Daugar both use acid on the table as it seems to be working as pieces of wood splinter off and one leg is blasted away. Daugar had backed up to the wall and finding he couldn't go any further he backed away along it to a doorway. He notices one of the caters, coming from the north, to see what is wrong.

Coreuth's bow has no effect on the table and she herself can't make heads or tails of the thing. What should be the front is now the back? Or is it the front again?

Frost draws splinters from the table but does no significant damage. While Raynucio bounds at the table and wood chips seem to fly away from every determined stroke.

[sblock=Combat]
*Combatants posted in INIT order.*


```
[U]Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Frost          16  14  none/none
Mandalo        [COLOR=RoyalBlue]15[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]stable[/I][/COLOR]
Holphin        16   9  none/none
Resoulte Dog   13  [COLOR=Red]-1[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]dying??[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=Yellow]dismissible[/COLOR];rounds left 8/10
Coreuth        16   7  bow/none
Raynucio       20  11  Capitas/none
table          14  [COLOR=Orange] 9[/COLOR]  none/Hardness5
Daugar         13  13  none/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Frost - attack/miss
Mandalo - stabilizes
Holphin - acid splash/hits
R. Dog - attack/miss
Coreuth - attack/miss 
Raynucio - attack/hit, swift attack/hit
table - attacks R.dog hit
Daugar - acid dart/hit [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2011)

Frost reverses her swing, bringing her greatsword back around for another pass, but she's still swinging horizontally and the writhing table easily evades her blow.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]To Hit (1d20+4=11)

HM - You've still got Frost listed as Prone in the combat block.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 27, 2011)

[sblock=Summons]From the PFSRD, "A summoned creature also goes away if it is killed or if its hit points drop to 0 or lower, but it is not really dead."[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] That's why the ?? I wasn't sure if it stook around or not. It wasn't listed under summon monster I. I found it just now under summoning pg. 210 CORE. Sorry I don't PRD often ( I am old school). 

So the R.dog is gone, poor puppy [/sblock]


----------



## zGio (Jan 27, 2011)

Daugar takes a sidestep, rises his hand again, and aims at the table with his index finger for a third time.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 27, 2011)

Coreuth continues to shoot, taking another step away from the table.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

"Damnation!  How is furniture still defying us?"  Raynucio roars, his hands blur as one blade is sheathed and Capitas is drawn forth once more sending another scabbard flying at the table.  Then he steps forward and with a snarl hacks at the table with his ancestral blade.

[SBLOCK=Ranged Attacks]
I did not roll damage for the scabbard as I was not counting the -4 for it being in combat and thus presume it missed.  To be fair this probably should have applied to the first scabbard attack which did 3 damage - after hardness to.  Did not occur to me at the time for some reason.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 28, 2011)

Holphin looks on starkly as the dog is smashed. The shattered pieces dissolve into chalk scribbles and disappear as the halfling responds, "As much as I hate to say it, better it than one of us..." 

Chalk in hand, he opens another door, and an identical dog pops out. It rushes to the attack.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 28, 2011)

*Combat Over*

The table finally spits down the middle from Raynucio's blows and makes no other moves as the new resolute dog and the others hack at it.

After a moment the table lies smashed in two pieces with other smaller pieces and broken legs lying about.

[sblock=OOC] I didn't think of it either but than again scabbard slinging is a new fighting style to me. But if that were the case, and Ray did miss, than it would have 2 hp left and that hardly matters at this point so we will just live with my missed call. [/sblock]

[sblock=Experience]
 Animated Object CR 3: 800 XP / 6 players = 133 XP each [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2011)

Kalinn stands easy, not even breathing hard but plainly chagrined at her lack of effectiveness in the battle. She slams _Hafísbíta_ home in it's sheath with a sigh and looks around at the others. _Maybe they didn't notice . . . no, that's not the way of the warrior. Credit where it's due . . . live it, Ari, regardless of how much it hurts!_

The proud warrior swallows audibly and approaches Raynucio. "You fought well, warrior . . . better than I. Glad you were here."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

"Well you are a woman."  Raynucio says magnaimosly, if a trifle smugly, as he retrieves his scabbards and takes out his wetstone, setting to honing Capitas's blade once more.

"Is anyone going to see to the see to the unconscious fellow?  And is there any more unruly furniture we ought to know about Ket?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2011)

At Raynucio's words, Kalinn's expression turns from one of cautious openness to the icy demeanor that typically serves to hide her tempestuous emotions. She turns her attentions again to the rest of the room.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 29, 2011)

"I fear I am not much of a healer," Holphin replies, looking over their patron. "I also sincerely hope that we do not have to perform any further acts of destruction on such finely crafted objets d'art. When the acid hit it, did you smell that? Authentic Oridan sandalwood!"

Shaking his head, Holphin gets up, checks his timepiece, and pulls out his chalk. "In any case, should there be the need for any further violent action, I should like to invite a friend of mine who is a bit more suited to the task..."

Holphin sets to work drawing a magic circle on the floor. "Don't worry, the chalk will be consumed in the incantation, the floor should remain unharmed," he replies, adding quietly,  "if it doesn't rise up against us first."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 29, 2011)

Mercianden uses the wall to help himself to his feet.

_*grunt* *gasp*_ "Looks like, _ugh_... like Ket was right." he says looking at the smashed table. He shakes is head as if clearing it before continuing. "And if this rumor was true how many more..." he states leaving the thought unspoken.

"Is Sir Mandalo alright?" he asks holding his stomach as if remembering the blow from the table. "Perhaps I should send for a healer."

[sblock=OOC] One thing the group is lacking here is healing but this adventure is short and sweet . And I wasn't expecting anyone to be down till the final combat (watch that not happen LOL). So here's what I thought of.

In another adventure I allowed a player to receive services and pay for it later. No money need change hands it would be rp'ed as a favor or good deed, and the gold from your reward would be deducted the amount necessary. Now you could also RP it as you gave a donation later or some such, but the point is I would allow an NPC healer come cast a spell or two on Mandalo to bring his HP back up.

cure light wounds 1d8+3 = 30gp (up to three times)
cure moderate wounds 2d8+3 = 60gp (once only)

And the cost would come out of your earned gp later. So up to you masquise or you could sleep it off but I fear then you would miss a little to much of the fun that way. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 29, 2011)

"Well lets get a healer for the man, if he is to take a portion of the fee we cannot allow him to sleep through the entire job."  Raynucio says impatiently.  Tutting at an imperceptible dent in Capitas's perfection and vigorously buffiing away at it.

[sblock=Healing]I say we go cure Mod. and get him up asap.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2011)

Kalinn looks at Merciandan. "You heard the man . . . surely you know a healer we can get in here. The hour's still early!"


----------



## maquise (Jan 29, 2011)

((Go ahead and heal me))


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 29, 2011)

"I do know of someone. I will go and bring her here." Mercianden says cleaning himself off a little. "And after that we will have to talk once more with Ket."

With that the merchant leaves to bring back a healer. It is almost an hour before he returns and young woman with short golden hair in tow. She wears a soft white gown over her petite frame and a satchel slung over one shoulder. She doesn't speak to anyone and as Mercainden points to Mandalo she automatically moves over to him and knells.

Moments later the glow of divine magic surrounds the paladin and priestess, in a soft white light. As the light begins to fade Mandalo starts to stir and finally is conscious.

"All better?" Mercainden asks as he helps the paladin to stand. "Good that was a nasty table trust me I know." he says smiling and rubbing his gut. The priestess remained kneeling head bowed. As Mandalo looks at her he seems about to help her to her feet, but Mercainden stops him. Quietly he says "She is in prayer, thanking the gods for allowing her the power to heal you. Best not to interrupt." The merchant turns to the group and says quietly to them all. "Come, come let us leave her to her devotion."

Moments later you are all back in the foyer Mercainden looking very upset at what has happened the past hour. "We need to talk to Ket, he..."

"Yes you have need of me." comes a voice from behind Mercainden causing the merchant to jump where he stands.

[sblock=Mandalo] The white light that assaults your eyes after their time in darkness is almost as blinding. But along with the light comes warmth and the feeling of safety. You know the light will/is helping you were as the darkness just was. 

Then you hear the sounds of beautiful feminine voice in your head as it whispers to you that everything will be fine. It compels you to open your eyes and you do as your asked. 

Mandalo first sight after the darkness is one of beauty. The tiny priestess kneels over him with the face of an artist's masterpiece. The golden hair is short and looks as soft as down, her eyes a large and sky blue, and her rose bud colored lips are full and he wonders... "All better?" comes Mercainden's voice pulling him back to the real world. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 29, 2011)

Raynucio continues to tend to his weaponary until everything is once more sharp enough to sheer through a hair dropped from scant inches above the blade.


----------



## maquise (Jan 29, 2011)

Mandalo thanks Merciandan for the healing, and waits for Ket's explanation.


----------



## zGio (Jan 29, 2011)

"Quite a wonderful display of summoning magic" - Daugar mutters as the small summoner finishes his summoning ritual 

"I would like to take a look at this house's library, if any, but gathering lore from books come after we hear a word or two from this man" - The elf points at Ket


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 30, 2011)

While the others discuss the healer, Holphin finishes his ritual. Upon finishing drawing a glyph on his own forehead, Holphin's chalk circle begins to glow and float above the floor. The chalk undulates and animates, and the air in the middle of the circle appears to split open. Chalk scribbles to fill in the eldritch rift, until the form coalesces into a giant doorway. It opens of its own accord, and stepping through is a hulking figure, looking made of unfired clay. Towering just over six feet, it looks simple, unfinished, yet with cracks across its midsection held in place by large metal bands. Through the cracks and eye sockets, a light, as if from magma, can be seen within.





 

"Ladies and gentlemen, this is Emet. He should prove to be of assistance this evening."


----------



## gryphon_gold (Jan 30, 2011)

Coreuth searches underneath both halves of the once-animated table, looking for devices of trickery or of magic.  "It was a good thing I was here to help beat that table down," she says jokingly.  

While waiting for Merc to get more information out of Ket, the elf watches Holphin perform his ritual with the chalk.  She nearly jumps out here skin when the large figures appears.  "What in the planes is that?" Coreuth cries, "...and why didn't you bring it out before?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 30, 2011)

Raynucio stalks over and pointedly looks down at the clay man.  "This is more like it summoner, I had thought you more suited for children's parties than battle, but this one looks like he might prove useful."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 30, 2011)

Holphin turns to Coreuth. "Emet is a self-sustaining amalgam of forces from the elemental planes of Earth and Fire. We are working on introducing further essences into his being. As for why he was not present earlier, well, at first, it would be rather gauche to invite Emet to a fine dinner when standard gourmet fare provides him with no sustenance. Furthermore, we both are in agreement that a lovely building filled with delicate luxuries is not typically a place where one as large and heavy as Emet should walk. Finally, time was of the essence in the battle with the table. As you could see, the ritual to summon Emet is considerably more involved than that for the dogs."

He finishes by turning to Raynucio. "We are also available for parties," he replies, adding with a smirk, "should you ever find yourself with children."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 30, 2011)

"I would not wish that on any child." Raynucio says, a hint of sadness in his voice, mostly to himself, before returning to his weapon maintenance routine.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2011)

Kalinn looks in wonder - and no little unease - at Emet's hulking form. Though she'd seen much for one her age, she was yet young and such magic was not overly trusted by her people. Unless, of course, it was the tribe's shaman calling the spirits to her.

_Well he doesn't look much like a wise woman, though he's effete enough I suppose. Strange folk, these low-landers._


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

Mercainden stands in awe at the presence of Emet. After moments in silence he smiles and says, "It seems I have the right people for this job then. Truly remarkable."

"Ahem.." comes Ket's gruff throat clearing. "You have need of me?"

"Yes, yes you..." Mercainden stops himself short before saying what's truly on his mind. "You knew that the table would do that?"

"Yes, I told you that it doesn't like anything set on it." Ket says a thin lipped smile on his lips as if he finds something funny.

"Than what other rumors are true about this place and do you know a way to tell when they are going to happen?" Mercainden asks gruffly.

"Almost every rumor I have heard about Palazzo Dannato has some truth to it. Yes there was a fire but before anyone could start to fight it, the flames and smoke were gone but nothing was found scorched. Things have disappeared, been seen to move on their own. Odd sounds throughout the house as well as the occasionally odd changes to paintings on the walls or what not. And this house has allowed no one, not even me, to spend the night in it. This home is cursed and that is that."

Mercainden huffs, "Well these gent... umm people are here to solve that. So answer any questions they have. I will return in the morning before heading back down the Silver Road." Turning to the group he says, "When I return in the morning you will either have proof that this is all true and I will see about hiring on a priest to purify the home, or you will prove all these rumors false. Either way I will reward you as I have promised. Fair enough?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 31, 2011)

"That is acceptable."  Raynucio concedes haughtily, before turning to Ket, "Well we have time, I suggest you tell us all the rumors you have heard.  By the sounds of things others have tried to stay the night before, start with what prevented them from doing so."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 1, 2011)

"Can't spend the night," Holphin muses, checking his timepiece once again.

Holphin turns to watch Ket, expectant to listed to what the groundskeeper has to say. Emet mimics the motion, and watches Ket as well.


----------



## maquise (Feb 1, 2011)

Mandalo is impressed be the sight of Emet. He listens with caution to Mercianden and Ket. 

"We should continue our investigation. We should also be careful; there's likely more magic around."

He listens to Ket's words, "I am curious as to why a house would be opposed to such a thing. Perhaps on versed in the arcane could answer me this: would it be possible to task a house with keeping intruders out?"


----------



## zGio (Feb 1, 2011)

The wizard eagerly answers mandalo's question as he enjoys to explain the different effects of magic 
-It mainly depends on the "how" does this house keep intruders away, but yes it can be easily done with magic, for instance, a powerful enough arcane master could cast several permanent unseen servants and task them with the job of keeping intruders out of this house, by say... dragging them out during their sleep. An unseen servant could also be an alternative answer to most of the rumors we have been told up to now, except the flames, which could probably be explained by magic similar to that of a continual flame spell and similar effects, however, i am afraid that with as few clues as we have now, i can not think of a better explanation, and there are countless spells that could "haunt" the house in the way we are being told - Daugar steps closer to Ket 

-Which is why, we need to listen to him first


----------



## gryphon_gold (Feb 2, 2011)

Coreuth looks genuinely interested in hearing the wizard's lesson on the arcane.  "Wow!  You're a really smart guy...like super-smart.  Maybe, after we finish finding ghosts here, you could teach me some more of what you know about magic."  She winks and smiles at Daugar.

She turns to Ket.  "So what else may try to kill us in this mansion?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 2, 2011)

Ket seems a little takin' aback as all eyes turn to him. After Mercainden bids you all farewell the skinny groundsman looks very nervous being left alone with the group.

"Well let me see. To answer some of your questions, umm..." he nervously looks about and then says, "Follow me please."

He leads you back into the main hallway and the main painting that covers one wall. 

"This has been here since the home was first built. One day when some merchants tried to rent the home for an overnight stay, they swore that the eyes of the painting followed them. Watched them they said and then the faces changed. It was said they took on an angry look and seemed to be mad at the merchants. That in addition the noises finally decided them and they did not spend the night."

He turns now feeling a little bit better having his audience warming to him so to speak. "A few months later the house was bought and the first night the new owners tried to spend here met with disaster as all the furniture in the home revolted on them. It didn't hurt them but the bed would not stop moving and the chairs and tables. They too did not stay and resold the place soon after."

"So it is not so much the house not wanting them to stay but what happens in it... that... drives...people away." He says as he turns to move down the hall. "Things like *that!*" he says pointing.

The group follows the mans gaze to the two statues at the end of the hall. Both are now covered with red lines which look to be bleeding, like the statues had been killed with sword and axe.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 2, 2011)

"The statues _bleed_?" Holphin replies excitedly. Demonstrating that very halfling trait of curiosity getting the best of fear, the summoner rushes over to take a closer look. 

Emet, silent as always, simply follows Holphin.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 2, 2011)

Raynucio snorts his derision, and calls loudly, "You will need to do better than cheap parlour tricks to scare a Vega. Bloody statues? I was headsman, I made bloody corpses, you miserable hovel! It will take more than shifty paintings and impertinent furniture to rid you of me. So bring out your biggest weapons or stop wasting my time!"


----------



## gryphon_gold (Feb 3, 2011)

Coreuth wrinkles her nose at Raynucio.  Then she examines the 'bleeding statue' more closely to see if it's real blood.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 4, 2011)

Frost watches the others, carefully holding her impassive expression in place even as she struggles to repress her tribal superstition at the sight of the bleeding statue.


----------



## maquise (Feb 4, 2011)

Mandalo advances, warily. 
"I wouldn't provoke the powers that be; nevertheless, I'm ready for anything."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I will give [MENTION=6667680]zGio[/MENTION] until tomorrow afternoon to see if he wishes to post up anything before moving forward.  [/sblock]


----------



## zGio (Feb 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry about that, i had two exams yesterday, and i have another two this Monday, and another three this Thursday. That is the reason why it took me so long to post







"It is always a pleasure to see new blood interested in the miseries of the arcane arts, i would be delighted to teach you magic, madam" 

Daugar follows the rest from behind, always keeping an eye on the weird things around him, decided to not get caught by surprise again, the Elf readies his crossbow, and he stops abruptly when spotting the bleeding statues. 

The wizard closes his eyes once again, concentrates for several seconds, until he finally re-opens his eyes









*OOC:*


Daugar casts Detect Magic


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

"I have worked here a long time and I have come to learn when the weird things happen you just ignore it and move on." Ket says starting to walk passed the statues, but giving them a wide berth.

"Wait I want to check." Daugar says but the man has left the hall followed by a few of the others. The young wizard quickly casts his spell to detect an magical auras. 

[sblock=zGio] There is indeed some magic at work around the statues. But you cannot identify a spell unless you see it being cast. So all Daugar will know is that the aura is very (very) faint and of the universal school. [/sblock]

The others follow the groundsmen as Daugar seems to them lost in thought as he stares at the statues. He leads the group to the piano noble on the second floor. The wizard following quickly after he is finished, and eager to tell everyone what it is he has found out.








"This is the main room that all the strange noises can be heard from." Ket says his voice resounding of the walls of the empty room.


----------



## zGio (Feb 4, 2011)

"Excuse my tardiness everyone, i was giving the bleeding status a quick examination and..." - The Elf stops for a couple of seconds, almost as if analyzing Ket's resounding voice. 

"It is very likely is under the effects of a permanent Ghost Sound Spell" - Comments the Wizard without actually examination the room for magical auras 

"But, just to be sure, i will attempt to examine the magic in this room - If any" - Daugar casts his most used as of now spell again - Detect Magic.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 5, 2011)

Daugar walks about the room slowly and detects no magical emanations. 

Ket waits in the double doorway as the others have a look around also.

OOC: Perception checks everyone. 

[sblock=Perception DC10]
Near the large mirror on the wall you detect a slight hollow sound like that of a soft long moan. The sound comes from behind it. [sblock=Perception DC15] Listening closer it, in fact sounds like the wind blowing through a hollow tube. It might be mistaken for moaning but your sure it isn't. And there is something else faint. [sblock=Perception DC20] The faint noise comes in a little clearer to you and it sounds like chewing. Like something is eating a crunchy bit of food. Wierd I know but that's what it sounds like.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2011)

As they stand waiting for the mages to conduct their arcane business, Kalinn cocks her head to the side. Her strong features take on a look of fierce concentration, and she speaks. "I think there's something behind that mirror. There's a moaning sound, like the wind through a narrow pass . . . and maybe something else. I can't quite make it out."

She moves toward the mirror, greatsword at the ready.


----------



## maquise (Feb 5, 2011)

((Got to go in a few minutes))


----------



## gryphon_gold (Feb 5, 2011)

Coreuth looks around.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Feb 5, 2011)

Coreuth creeps increasingly closer to the mirror, taking a moment to pause and listen each step of the way.  When she gets to the mirror, she draws her dagger, then gives it a swift shove, trying to knock the mirror off the wall.


----------



## zGio (Feb 5, 2011)

Daugar looks disappointed by the lack of magic auras in the room, he does however take a look around - his crossbow at hand.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 5, 2011)

Hearing nothing Raynucio stalks along still working his wetstone, while waiting for something to maim.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 5, 2011)

Holphin and Emet carefully look around as they enter the room.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

Coreuth doesn't move the large heavy mirror to much with the dagger but does just enough to it to have it swing down off one of it's supports.

"What are you doing?!" Ket yells as he runs towards the mirror as it swings down held to the wall now by only one support.

He stops as he and the rest of you see a hole the size of a man's head marring the wall. And you all can now clearly hear the sound of the wind as it blows out of the hole and into the room.

"Hmrph, I forgot that was there. Thought it was in the master suite on the third floor. But now I remember there use to be a painting there," Ket says pointing towards the wall and hole. "About twenty years ago Favilon Dannato hurled a spear at a painting of her husband when she was in a drunken rage. Got him right in the..." he notices Coreuth and Frost standing nearby and blushes.

[sblock=zGio and gryphon_gold] The hole explains the wind noise but not the other sound from the DC 20 preception *hint* [/sblock]


----------



## zGio (Feb 6, 2011)

"Sir Raynucio, would someone as strong and noble as yourself  care to take a closer examination at the hole?" - The Elf keeps his distance from the wall - his crossbow readied and aiming at the hole already 









*OOC:*


Ready Action: Instantly shoot any non-humanoid creature that comes out of the hole


----------



## gryphon_gold (Feb 6, 2011)

"Be careful!  There's something feasting on its meal in there."  Coreuth stands up against the wall, next to the hole, dagger in hand.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 7, 2011)

Holphin's head whips around to look at Coreuth.

"Something eating in there? Are you sure you want to send in one of us? I could send in something more expendable... Of course, we wouldn't be able to communicate with it as well, and Emet would need to leave to fetch the replacement."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 7, 2011)

Raynucio shrugs moves over and attempts to lift the mirror away from the wall and set it down.

He then kicks the wall, and yells, "Come out and stop wasting my time!"

[sblock=OOC]I'll take 10 on a strength check if necessary to remove the mirror.  I'm assuming its hooked onto something or the like.  Raynucio is vaguely trying not to damage it fyi.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

"What's that!" Daugar shouts firing.

*thunk* The bolt lands inches from an insect like head popping out of the hole.

"Ow!" Raynucio cries out.

**CRASH!** _*tinkle tinkle*

_Raynucio grabs at his now bleeding forearm as the mirror slips from his grip breaking across the floor. The large ant that just bit him scampers up the wall above the warriors head.

A second head pops out of the hole, and both Frost and Coreuth don't wait for it to attack.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Ok we are still in a surprise round and need a two things before starting round one.

- Frost gets a surprise round action
- Coreuth gets a surprise round action

HAve already rolled your init (sorry had to know if I should have gone with ant2 or not). So after they go ant2 will go and then we will start round 1[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Frost          16  14  g.sword/none
Mandalo        [COLOR=White]16[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Orange]12[/COLOR]  none/none
Holphin        16   9  none/none
Emet           13  11  none/none
Coreuth        16   7  dagger/none
Raynucio       20   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
Daugar         13  13  c.bow/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Surprise Round:
Frost - 
Mandalo - none allowed
Holphin - none allowed
Emet - none allowed
Coreuth - 
Raynucio - none allowed
Daugar - ready action: attack/miss
ant1 - attack hit Raynucio dmg = 6pts
ant2 - 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 8, 2011)

Kalinn springs forward, swinging her greatsword in a whistling arc that drives through the second ant to emerge and sends splinters flying from the wall behind.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Surprise Round: Move 2 squares NW
Round 01: Attack westernmost ant.
Attack (1d20+4=19)
Damage (2d6+1=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

Raynucio grits his teeth in pain, his eyes narrowing at the bug thing that dared bite him.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Feb 8, 2011)

Coreuth stabs at the giant ant.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

Attacking the ant in the hole Frost nearly decapitates it, and then blocks it's return bite. Coreuth ducks flying splinters so misses with her swing.

Ket chagrined at the damage yells, "What are you doing don't destroy the palazzo!"

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Frost          16  14  g.sword/none
Mandalo        [COLOR=White]16[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Orange]12[/COLOR]  none/none
Holphin        16   9  none/none
Emet           13  11  none/none
Coreuth        16   7  dagger/none
Raynucio       20   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
Daugar         13  13  c.bow/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Surprise Round:
Frost - attack/hit dmg = 12pys
Mandalo - none allowed
Holphin - none allowed
Emet - none allowed
Coreuth - attack/miss
Raynucio - none allowed
Daugar - ready action: attack/miss
ant1 - attack hit Raynucio dmg = 6pts
ant2 - attack/miss
 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

OOC: Updated need init for everyone else, and an action if you beat the ants (3 & 9)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 9, 2011)

Emet rushes in to deliver a savage punch to one of the ants. 

[sblock=Actions]
Emet moves in (North 10', but actually wherever there's space) and Power Attacks.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

OOC: Added map above(starting positions round 1) didn't realize it didn't take till IVV's comment. Emet could be there so long as nobody goes before him and takes the spot.


----------



## zGio (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Since my initiative is higher than the ant's i'll be taking my actions 







Daugar takes a couple of diagonal steps forward, placing himself right behind frost, as he finds the spot a comfortable place to use his magic. 

The elf then opens the palm of his left hand, which starts tilting as he does so, the wizard slowly rises his hand, and a layer of grease starts forming one step behind the ants - inside the hole. He finally clinches his still trembling hand, which causes the grease to fill most of the hole. 









*OOC:*


I cast Grease, I choose the squares behind the Ants as center point, i assume there are another squares behind them, for the rest of the spell to fit, but if that is not the case, just have in mind, i placed it where the two red spots are. Sorry for the big image, i don't know how to add them as attachment like you.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Feb 9, 2011)

Coreuth withdraws 10' south.


----------



## maquise (Feb 9, 2011)

((I'm confused. What round is it? Should I roll init?))


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] NP it is round 1 - we had a litttle surprise round for those who rolled a high perception or readied an action. So yes roll an init and if you beat the ants init (3&10 I believe) than you can go ahead and post an action.[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Feb 9, 2011)

Mandalo init:


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2011)

OOC: It is ROUND 1 and I have actions for Emet, Coreuth, and Daugar. Need Frost and Mandalo to post actions please.

[sblock=Combat]
  Combat*ANTS* now posted in init order 


```
[U]Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Frost          16  14  g.sword/none
Mandalo        [COLOR=White]16[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Orange]12[/COLOR]  none/none
Daugar         13  13  c.bow/none
Emet           13  11  none/none
Coreuth        16   7  dagger/none
ant1           15  18  none/none
Holphin        16   9  none/none
Raynucio       20   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
ant2           15   [COLOR=Orange]6  [COLOR=White]none/none[/COLOR][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Frost - 
Mandalo - 
Holphin - 
Emet - attack/hit dmg = 9
Coreuth - withdraw 10'
Raynucio - 
Daugar - casts grease/moves
ant1 -
ant2 -
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2011)

Surprised at the resiliency of the ants, Kalinn draws back for another swing - this one sends more splinters flying, but fails to catch the ant.


----------



## maquise (Feb 10, 2011)

Mandalo draws his sword and moves to the hole. Upon seeing the giant ants, he strikes at them.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

The group surrounds the hole and start attacking with ferocity. Ket groans in the background (especially after Emet punches through the wall). 

Mandalo dispatches on of the ants while the other tries to bite Raynucio again but this time the warrior is prepared.

[sblock=Combat]
  Combat*ANTS* now posted in init order 


```
[U]Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Frost          16  14  g.sword/none
Mandalo        [COLOR=White]16[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Orange]12[/COLOR]  l.sword&shield/none
Daugar         13  13  c.bow/none
Emet           13  11  none/none
Coreuth        16   7  dagger/none
ant1           15   [COLOR=Orange]9[/COLOR]  none/none
Holphin        16   9  none/none
Raynucio       20   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
ant2           15  [COLOR=Orange][COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR]  [COLOR=White]none/[I][COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Frost - attack/miss
Mandalo - attack/hit dmg = 9 (kills ant 2)
Holphin - 
Emet - attack/hit dmg = 9
Coreuth - withdraw 10'
Raynucio - 
Daugar - casts grease/moves
ant1 - attack/miss
ant2 - *DEAD*
  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

OOC: Updated Ray and Holphin to go to end the round once done. Anyone may start posting in round 2.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 11, 2011)

Eyes blazing with cold fury Raynucio frees Capitas and lashes out at the brazen bug.  "Dare to bite a Vega vermin." He hisses as the two halves of the insect thump to the ground.

He steps back and ignoring his own injuries tuts at the filth upon the beautiful blade and pulls a rag beginning to clean it. Shaking his head he produces his wetstone and begins working the blade once more.

"Insects, pah. Unworthy of Capitas, I should not have soiled my blade..."









*OOC:*


Max damage makes me happy!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2011)

Seeing Raynucio dispatch the second ant, Frost stands ready to take on anything else that dares to stick its head out of the hole.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 12, 2011)

*Combat over*

Raynucio decapitates the ant and the head falls to the floor of the room while the body slinks down between the walls of the villa. 

Everyone pauses for a few seconds and after nothing else emerges from the hole Ket steps up to look at it. "My you've made it twice as big. And the mirror. It's been here for years." He just shakes his head. "I hope this new owner will make payment for the repairs. If not I don't think I have anything to cover this up again."

[sblock=Experience]
Worker Ants CR 3

800 XP / 6 players = 133xp each[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 12, 2011)

With concern, Holphin adds, "Given that giant insects had managed to infest the hole, it was only a matter of time before they would have caused further structural damage. This will need repair one way or another, but consider yourself fortunate that it was not inhabited by giant termites."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 13, 2011)

Ket looks thoughful like he is remembering something. "You might be right little master," he says with a slight bow. "I was just thinking if these giant bugs were the ones making all the odd sounds that seemed to come from the palazzo?"

He looks at the head on the floor and then shakes his own. "No, no that doesn't explain the bleeding statues or the night of the fire. That was a crazy night that could not be explained away as something bugs caused. Come, I'll show you." With that he starts for the hallway and stairs once more.

[sblock=OOC] Will give everyone a few days to post up that they follow and such also some RP time for characters please RP if you have the time. Will advance by Tue/Wed - note 2/3 done - I did say short and sweet right? [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 13, 2011)

Raynucio sneers at Ket, "A wonderful job of caring for the place, tacking mirrors over holes, missing not only an ant infestation, but a giant ant infestation. I shall be sure to recommend you if I ever require anything demolished."

Turning back to his comrades ignoring his wound, though there is perhaps more of an edge than usual to his voice, he asks, "Well where to next? I suppose we may as well patrol the entirety of this infested shack to see what else it can offer up to challenge us."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 13, 2011)

Holphin lets out a deep sigh of relief. "It is a pity we can't see further into this hole. I could call for something to send down there, but unfortunately my extraplanar counterparts would not be able to report back what they see... Emet could, of course, but clearly he does not fit."


----------



## maquise (Feb 13, 2011)

((How do we manage XP exactly? Should I update my char sheet as we go, or at the end?))

Mandalo cleans and sheathes his sword. "One less threat to worry about."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2011)

"Appealing though they are to the eye, it seems these manors of the wealthy make good  hiding places for corruption." Kalinn sheathes _Hafísbíta_ once it becomes apparent that no more threats are immediately forthcoming; she follows Ket's lead as he exits the room.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 13, 2011)

[sblock=maquise]It does not really matter too much, I like to update mine as we go, and if you might level it is probably handy to do so. But I don't think we willy level from this so waiting until the end is just as viable an options. So in short up to you.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]You may add in the XP as you go if you truly wish maquise, at the end of the game I will post up all rewards and total XP and then add that to the first post of this game for linking on your character sheet. So totally up to you. [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 14, 2011)

"Really now, Kalinn, can we be so sure? I can see you just fine," Holphin jests.

He pulls out his timepiece to take a look before returning it to his pocket.


----------



## zGio (Feb 14, 2011)

Daugar keeps his crossbow at hand, and follows Ket as he guides them around the rest of the house.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2011)

Holphin's wisecrack startles a laugh out of Kalinn, and she relaxes perceptibly as she follows Ket from the room.


----------



## gryphon_gold (Feb 16, 2011)

While Ket leads the other ghost busters to the next haunted oddity in the mansion, Coreuth lags slightly behind the rest of the party.  She keeps an eye on their badks, scouting for possible sneaks, the entire time maintaining a nonchalant and almost happy-go-lucky deameanor about her.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

The party follows Ket up the stairs to the third floor listen to the man explain the day of the fire as they go.

"At first there was only smoke pouring from the roof, and then flames could be seen inside the windows here." He says pointing to the windows in the hallway. "I was on the grounds outside. At the time the Sellicares' were moving in. Well the movers and I immediately started forming a bucket line and hauling water up but when we arrived here," he says pointing to the landing at the top of the steps you are all standing on. "There was nothing, no flames, no smoke. And not a mark anywhere that there was a fire. It unnerved Mrs. Sellicare, she said she wouldn't stay in a house that might spontaneously combust at any moment." 

Ket chuckles and then gets an odd expression on his face. "Do you feel that?" he asks and then shivers. "It's suddenly so cold."

[sblock=OOC] Everyone feels a small chill all of the sudden. It seems like a part of your clothing or gear is suddenly cold. [/sblock]

[sblock=Coreuth] You feel the cold to and since you are down a few steps you may make a perception check. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2011)

Frost quirks an eyebrow at the odd sensation. _Strange, it usually doesn't affect_ me. _Oh, it's not me causing it this time . . ._


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 18, 2011)

Raynucio frowns, gritting his teeth to prevent unmanly shivering, "This is not you getting some kind of woman's problem is it Ice Queen?" He asks Frost irritably.









*OOC:*


My charisma's a 7!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2011)

Kalinn smirks maliciously at the pale man. "Why, the chill getting under your skin, your magnificence? Or maybe you like it . . .  Sorry to disappoint; it's not me this time."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 18, 2011)

Raynucio merely raises his chin, all the responses that spring to mind being too course to sit well with his noble dignity. 

"Well we are not going to find out what it is sitting here. Mandalo I would ask you to go first, I would were I not injured - but as it is another surprise might take me out of the action altogether." The pale giant looks mopre pained by that admission than by his wounds.









*OOC:*


Had some great lines on the theme of a woman who exudes cold and shrinkage, but reluctantly concluded they would not pass Ray's nobility filter.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well, it's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## gryphon_gold (Feb 18, 2011)

"Brrr..."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 19, 2011)

Holphin looks over at Emet. "Yes, I feel it, too. No idea where it's coming from."


----------



## maquise (Feb 19, 2011)

"I will proceed," Mandalo says. Readying himself, he heads up the stairs, readying himself for danger.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2011)

[sblock=Coreuth] From the back of the group you notice a movement up ahead at the top of the steps once everyone else got to the top. It came from the nearby wall and although you didn't get a good look there was no mistaking that a wall panel did move as if to set itself back in place.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2011)

The hall is long and about ten feet wide. Doors to other rooms are on one side while a row of windows is on the other. A set of double doors leading to the master suite are at the far end.

"I don't like this," Ket says looking at the walls and ceiling. "It feels funny. Well funnier than usual anyway."

[sblock=OOC] Everyone not only feels the chill (like a frozen fish was dropped down your pants ) but you have that eyes are watching me feeling as well. Will wait a couple days to see if gryphon_gold wish to post up anything and then will continue.[/sblock]


----------



## gryphon_gold (Feb 19, 2011)

"Wait!" Coreuth screams from the bottom of the stairs.  "I saw something!" She runs up the steps and to the nearby wall.  "The wall here...there's a secret panel.  I just saw it close."  The elf begins searching the wall with her fingertips, looking for openings.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 21, 2011)

With a snarl Raynucio sheathes Capitas and pulls free and enormous hammer from his back swinging it at the indicated location with a quiet growl of effort and then hammering it home again. 

"I imagine our employer will want to get rid of such secret passages in any case given the house's history." He says mid-swing, wearing a thin satisfied smile.


----------



## maquise (Feb 21, 2011)

"On the other hand, he may disprove of the wanton destruction of his home."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 21, 2011)

Raynucio snorts, "Oh how very dreadful that would be."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

With two powerful swings Raynucio destroys the wall panel to reveal the narrow space between the walls. 

"Oh no you can't... is that blood?" Ket says looking at the end of the huge hammer. Lifting his hammer for a better look the head and the broken paneling do indeed have small amounts of blood splattered on them.

OOC: anyone look in the new hole??


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2011)

Kalinn holds _Hafísbíta_ ready to thrust into the hole as she peers through. Her vision, greatly enhanced by the infernal blood coursing through her veins, pierces the darkness easily.


----------



## maquise (Feb 22, 2011)

"I hope you didn't hurt anyone."

Mandalo, nonetheless, keeps his sword at the ready, and prepares his shield.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

Going up to the hole Frost has to move the now damaged panel aside. It slides aside and what the woman finds inside is a small blue skinned creature with it's large skull caved in.

[sblock=Image]






[/sblock]

She turns so that everyone can get a look and then...

Suddenly panels slide all throughout the walls opening to reveal more ugly creatures but these are alive and attack. One hurls a dart at Holphin catching the halfling in the leg. (3hp dmg)

[sblock=Raynucio] Will need to roll two Will saves DC10 to avoid being shaken. As they are upset at your character.[/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES] Currently there are six creatures had 1/2 go in surprise round. Everyone roll init and let me know what weapons you have in hand. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 22, 2011)

Raynucio sneers at the little blue creatures, "Why it appears we have another infestation. For once I think I might stoop to the role of exterminator."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2011)

Frost's initiative.


----------



## zGio (Feb 22, 2011)

Daugar keeps his light crossbow at hand as he carefully studies the position and movements of the small creatures.

        *GM:*  Could you give me a brief explanation of how are we and the enemies placed on the area?, thanks beforehand


----------



## maquise (Feb 22, 2011)

"Now who have you antagonized?"


----------



## gryphon_gold (Feb 22, 2011)

Coreuth has bow in hand.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

The little blue creature literally come out of the woodwork as they set to surround the party.

[sblock=Combat]
Everyone posted in INIT order

```
Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Coreuth        16   7  bow/none
Raynucio       20   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  e.breaker/none
Mites(3)       12   3  dart/none
Daugar         13  13  c.bow/none
Frost          16  14  g.sword/none
Mandalo        16  [COLOR=Orange]12 [/COLOR] l.sword&shield/none
Holphin        16   9  none/none
Mites(3)       12   3  dart/none
Emet           13  11  none/none
```
[/sblock]

*OOC: TOP of ROUND 1*


----------



## gryphon_gold (Feb 23, 2011)

Coreuth fires an arrow at the blue creature due north.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 23, 2011)

With a predatory smile Raynucio drops his great hammer and draws forth Capitas with a flourish that send his scabbard whirling across the corridor at the creature directly adjacent to him. Skewering it neatly and sending it corpse tumbling back into the wall.

He then stalks forward into the room and spying a blue runt to his right he moves to stand directly in front of it and brings Capitas around in a dazzling arc of that ends in an explosion of gore.

"Should have stayed in your holes you insolent smurfs!"

[sblock=Actions]
Free drop Earth Breaker.
Free quickdraw Capitas.
Swift ranged attack with Scabbard.
Move to be directly infront of the mite to Raynucio's right.
Standard kersplat with Capitas.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2011)

As Raynucio moves off to the right, Frost moves left. Her attack isn't nearly so successful, and she winces in frustration at the miss.

[sblock=OOC]Modified roll was a 10 - already closed the link.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 24, 2011)

"What kind of vermin are these runts anyway? Bugs should not look like ugly dead babies. Maybe your maternal instinct is effecting your aim, hey Ice Maiden." Raynucio says, with his usual tact.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 25, 2011)

"Ow!" Holphin exclaims. "What kind of... oh!"

Emet steps forward (5' step SW) to engage the closest creature. Holphin snaps his fingers and flings another of his instant vials at the one to his north, remaining close to Emet (5' step SW) and drawing his iron sickle.

OOC: Don't know why there's a third claw roll. I just ignored it.


----------



## zGio (Feb 25, 2011)

My favorite spell would be perfect for an occasion like this, but they are way too scattered for it to be as effective as i would desire. I need to make some time, and wait until they come closer to each other...   

The elf takes two diagonal backward steps, and a single step to the left afterward, placing himself right behind the summoner of the party. He then closes his eyes, and points at the creature standing 20 diagonal ft away from him, and finally shooting a bullet of acidic might. 









*OOC:*


I'm placing myself behind the Edward Elric picture, and shooting at the thing which is right besides the door i see directly from that position









> *Actions
> *Move - 2 Diagonal Steps + 1 Side step = 10ft + 5ft
> Standard - Shoot Acid Dart


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

OOC: 24 hour bump will advance the round SUN nite. Those who haven't please post.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

Savagely Raynucio attacks and gives no quarter. Mandalo and Coreuth are stunned by his quick moves and deadly accuracy. 

Emet moves up to help Frost smasking the poor blue headed creature before her eyes, as Holphin kills another with a magical vial of acid.

Seeing that his first target is taken out quickly by the scabbard throwing warrior. Daugar steps up keeping the warriors between him and danger as he conjures up a dart of acid and kills yet another of the small beasts.

In less than ten seconds five of the six would be attackers are killed. The last blue creature throws a dart at Raynucio in defiance and draws another as the warrior steps up towards it.

[sblock=Combat]
Everyone posted in INIT order

```
Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Coreuth        16   7  bow/[I][COLOR=Cyan]delay[/COLOR][/I]
Raynucio       20   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  e.breaker/none
Daugar         13  13  c.bow/none
Frost          16  14  g.sword/none
Mandalo        16  [COLOR=Orange]12 [/COLOR] l.sword&shield/[COLOR=Cyan][I]delay[/I][/COLOR]
Holphin        16   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  none/none
Mite           12   3  dart/none
Emet           13  11  none/none
```
[/sblock]

*OOC: TOP of ROUND 2*


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

Raynucio laughs and thrusts Capitas lazily at the last little blue goblin-thing and neatly skewering it on the blade. "Ha, you will need to do better than that you dingy dwelling! Is that all you have?"

He sheathes Capitas checking the blade carefully first, he then moves over to retrieve his scabbard and hammer. Once everything is safely stowed he produces his wetstone again and begins working on the scabbard, tutting at every imagined imperfection.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2011)

Kalinn doesn't deign to respond to Raynucio's crude remark; however, her features - which had been icily calm during the fight - crease in fury as she slams her sword back into its scabbard.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

Raynucio sneers at Frost, "What is you problem on your p..." He pauses and frowns before saying tightly, "I apologize, my words were ignoble... Your incomp... I mean to say anyone can be unlucky, and I am sure me acting the bore did not help matters."









*OOC:*


My charisma's a seven!







[sblock=Good Idea, Bad Idea.]
Give reasonable provocation to a full HP greatsword wielding barbarian when you have 5hp! It is especially helpful is you as a DM killed a previous character of theirs! 

I figure Raynucio's noble check system gets pretty much ignored in the rush of combat, but reasserts once his blood has cooled a little.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2011)

"Ignoble words? Did you say something to me during the fight? I must have been too focused on the battle to attend." 

[sblock=Aldern Foxglove]No worries! I'm enjoying the RP, and you're doing a great job playing his charisma. Kalinn is, of course, a noble of sorts as well - clan chieftain's daughter/noble savage stereotype - though with a _slightly_ different take on what that means.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

The pale giant's cheek twitches, but he nods makes the slightest of bows and returns his attention to sharpening his weaponary again.

"Anything more to bore us with Ket? Or has this exhausted the amusements on offer?" He asks without looking up.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 28, 2011)

Holphin winces as he pulls the dart from his leg and regards it. "You two can get a room later, there's plenty here. But does anyone know what these _bôgar_ are? Emet?" He turns to his eidolon, who only shrugs.

"Perhaps we should see if there are any more behind these panels..."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 28, 2011)

*Combat Over*

Ket looks on in horror and shock at how quickly the group used sword and spell to repel the creatures investing the palazzo. When it wears off and he notices the group searching the walls and bodies (you do sure the bodies right?) he finally collects himself.

"Well done I have no clue what these things are but they shouldn't be here." he says looking at the walls. "And I hope there aren't more about."


[sblock=Experience]
Mites(6) 600XP (CR2) 
divided by 6 players = 100 XP each[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC] Sorry if I didn't put people exactly where they said they wanted to be but others who went before you took the square or killed the creature you said would be the target first. Didn't want to waste any rolls so I improvised.  (It's me job.) Ok let me know what where you search and please keep up the great RP (do I see wedding bells?  ?) And you all may make know nature checks to ID the little blue Bas#@!  *DC 6 *[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2011)

"We have these in the Seithr where my clan makes its home, though the dwarves keep their numbers down. They are called Mites, and are generally pains in the arse."

[sblock=OOC]Of course, now that the fight's over I roll a natural 20 [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

Raynucio sneers, but finds his tongue constrained by nobility and begins to pluck the little corpses from within the walls, giving each a thorough search before flinging them into a pile in the center of the room.

"I suppose these will feed the fish as well as anything else, they would not enhance the abode's odour left to rot in the walls afterall."


----------



## zGio (Feb 28, 2011)

-This was quite a fast battle -States the elf as he slowly shakes the dust off his clothes 

-Your might is as impressive as usual sir Raynucio, I am glad there is someone like you in our team to keep harm far away from my weak body - Daugar steps closer to 

-You are more knowledgeable than someone might think miss Frost, you two are perfect for each other, i hope you have a happy life together after this, but as for now, i would rather prefer if both of you were to pay full attention to what might appear or happen in this place. 

-So, Where to, now? -The elf takes a last fast look at the room 









*OOC:*


Will You turn him into Alphonse?, then... could you turn me into Mustang or Hughes?.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

Raynucio snarls warningly, "I though Wizards were supposed to be intelligent. But you don't seem that bright."

"Make yourself useful and see if these little - what did you call them wine cooler, Mites? - have anything of magical value on them. Small weak things usually rely upon magic do they not?"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry![/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Feb 28, 2011)

Mandalo remains silent.

((I can't post reliably on weekends. I worked until midnight sat and sun))


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

OOC: Waiting on zGio's know nature check - he does have a +9 so was wondering if he wanted to tell everyone everything there is to know about Mites.


----------



## zGio (Mar 2, 2011)

-Thanks for reminding me of my mundane needs, sir Raynucio. You see, when a good mystery is involved i eagerly move onto the next clue, until all the clues are put together. 

The elf focuses on the area where the small creatures' corpses 








*OOC:*


I cast Detect Magic


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

The mites have nothing magical but that does not mean they have nothing of value. A few of them have pieces of expensive jewelry about them although due to their small size they wear things a little backwards. A bracelet as a necklace or a necklace as a jeweled belt. 

[sblock=Frost]
From knowledge check you know that they 

a) have DR2/cold iron - though they damage was either energy or massive so that didn't come into play.  AND....

b) Since you rolled so high will give you a second   they use inaite magic to scare people (i.e. doom 1/day)[/sblock]

[sblock=Daugar]
Knowledge Check:

a) These creatures have great vision in the dark (darkvision 120') so living inside the walls isn't to far fetched.

b) They have an affinity for vermin and have been known to use giant ants as mounts. So maybe killing the two ants provoked the attack.

c) They have minor magical abilities (prestidigitation - At will) that could explain some of the things that have been seen in this home.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 2, 2011)

Raynucio removes the jewelery he sees on the creatures, with brutal efficiency - taking care not to damage the valuables, but showing no such reverence for the Mites corpses.

"Well, this will go someway towards covering our expenses once divided amongst us." He concedes, "Well Ket, does this house possess anymore, "horrors", or should we simply spend the remainder of the night searching for more false panels?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2011)

Kalinn has been standing quietly as the others search and cast their spells. As Raynucio strips the corpses of their valuables, she speaks again.

"Though they went down easily enough, I seem to recall that Mites are somewhat resistant to physical attacks unless the weapons are made of iron. Also, there are tales of waves of terror overcoming their foes during some of their more massive attacks against the Seithr Dwarves.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 2, 2011)

"Well steel seemed to work perfectly well." The pale noble says dismissively, "What matter? They are dead now."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

"Eh?" Ket says after hearing Frost's comment. "What did you say 'wave of terror'? I have felt that sometimes and others have been so scared, but of what they can't say, they just will not stay. Are you saying these miserable things did that?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 2, 2011)

Raynucio scowls, "Now that you mention it I did feel the tiniest tuggings of the meekest mildest apprehension for a moment - you are saying that frightened people off?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2011)

"I'm just saying it explains why some people were scarred by something nobody else saw and no matter what you did they remained that way for a short while. Only to become frightened out of the blue again later." Ket says pondering this new set of information. "But it doesn't explain the fire or those statues bleeding."


----------



## zGio (Mar 4, 2011)

-Actually these creatures have minor magical abilities at will, such as Prestidigitation, and that could explain some of the things that have been seen in this home. Mites are also known for their affinity for vermin and their usage of giant ants as mounts, maybe us killing the two vermin provoked the small creatures to attack.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 4, 2011)

Raynucio snorts derisively, "Right we may as well spend the rest of the night tapping on walls to see if anymore of these vermin are lurking about. Do these holes lead anywhere?"

The noble peers into the panels looking for passageways, a large crawl space, or the like.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 5, 2011)

Holphin hunches by one of the panels, wondering if he might be able to fit down it.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 5, 2011)

With knowledge of what they are up against the group changes tactics and takes the fight to the remaining mites living in Palazzo Dannato. It is truly a one-sided battle as the mites seem more interested in fleeing than fighting.

It is late when the group finally checks the last of the walls in the great house. Everyone is ready for a well deserved rest but with no beds they have to take to their bedrolls in a large open chamber. With watches set Ket brings up food from the dinner that was never finished and everyone enjoys the first peaceful night inside the home in a long time.

In the morning Mercendian enters the room as everyone is packing up their gear. "Ah I see everyone is still here, that is wonderful. So the home is not cursed after all or did you break it?" he asks eagerly.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry gang this was suppose to be a quick little adventure (3 encounters) so new characters had something to do. It seems that most players have stopped posting or have slowed. So I am jumping ahead. I do wish for a little RP so this officially won't end till SUN nite unless their is some heavy RPing going on. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

"Not cursed, try infested. You had little blue goblins in the walls, but they are now either dead or fled. We can show you the corpses. That a few giant ants, and - as you know - a troublesome table seems to be the extent of your problems." Raynucio says, looking up from where he sits polishing Capitas, the great scimitar resting across his lap.

"With the vermin gone this place should make an adequate abode I suppose."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

Kalinn looks in wonder at the pasty giant. "I'm impressed, Ray! That was _almost_ civil!" She turns to Mercendian, "It's as Raynucio says, nothing more than a little infestation of the fey. Once you fix the damage to the walls, you'll be ready to move in!"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

"Ray-nuc-io", the noble hisses launching himself to his feet his jaw tightening angrily. "Not Ray, never Ray. Raynucio Hernando Vega." He glowers at Kalinn for a moment before sheathing Capitas and folding his arms.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

The 'ice-queen' gazes impassively at the abrasive giant while he has his rant, then calmly goes back to her breakfast.

[sblock=AF]Kalinn's turn to irritate, I guess! [/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Mar 5, 2011)

"It is done. Thank you, Mercidian, for your patronage, as well as the healing services you provided."

Mandalo addresses the group. "Farewell, Lord Vega. Lady Frost, it has been an honor. Good luck, Holphin and Daugr. Coreuth, stay out of trouble."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

Raynucio nods stiffly to Mandalo, moves over and plucks up a table leg handing it to the paladin. "You should keep this as a souvenir, it makes for a good club as I am sure you can attest. I will take a set of mandibles myself as I am told humility should be encouraged." He says, sounding dubious.


----------



## maquise (Mar 5, 2011)

A slight smile plays across Mandalo's face.
"Indeed. It's also a good reminder that danger can come from anywhere."

"In any event, I hope to see you all again, perhaps under less hazardous circumstances."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

Raynucio exhales in what might be taken as amusement, "Truth. Though personally I prefer my environments hazardous, they tend to pay better."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 5, 2011)

Holphin laughs. "To hazardous hovels and maleficent mansions, may the unwelcome hallways furl up their mats!"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

The big noble barks a laugh, "Ha, I will hoist a drink to that at the Dunn Wright Inn. I shall be seeking employment again, preferably something that cannot be fairly described as house sitting. If any of you would care to join me in a drink you would not be unwelcome."


----------



## gryphon_gold (Mar 5, 2011)

The rogue tries repeatedly and in vain to stretch away the stiffness in her back from last night's sleep.  "Well, I disagree with _Ray_," Coreuth says to Mercianden with a mirthful grin, and with emphasis on that last word.  "If you ever want to pay me to spend the night again, I'm quite available for the undertaking."  The flirty elf gives the wealthy man a wink.  "Though, hopefully you'll have a bed to sleep in next time."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

"Ah forgive me, I had presumed you were intelligent enough to manage more than one syllable. I shall speak more slowly in future, Ray - nuc - io is my name. Ray is not." Vega sneers, narrowing his eyes at the elven woman.


----------



## zGio (Mar 6, 2011)

-I would be glad to join you for a drink, sir Raynucio, and the first round is on me, as you did a great job to keep harm away from my body. Besides, i still haven't gathered the amount of knowledge or arcane power that i seek, so i will also be looking for my next job in the inn. 

-It was a pleasure to meet you all, and spend the night in such an elegant place. I will quote a small piece of advice my mother used to give me, i hope you can find it useful along your lives as i have found it many times in mine - The Elf addresses the whole group, and for the first time his voice sounds sad, and quiet, almost as a whisper frozen in time - 


> "When what you want doesn't happen, learn to want what does"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

"My father told me that if life is not the way you want it you beat it into shape. Accepting what you are given only means you get nothing more." Raynucio says grimly. "And then he burned to death, though I am not sure that is particularly relevant."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2011)

Kalinn's mouth turns up in a slight smile as Coreuth baits the giant. "I'll join you for a drink as well, I think. I need to sluice the dust from my throat while I look for my next job."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

Raynucio scowls for a moment trying to find the sting in Kalinn's words, but after a pause concedes, "Good. Well it seems there is nothing to settle but our payment. Or does our host have any more unruly furniture for us to demolish?"


----------



## gryphon_gold (Mar 6, 2011)

"Aww, Ray, don't be sensitive.  I'm only kidding with ya."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

The pale giant spins and snarls, "I'll play with your innar... You insolent..." He takes a deep breath, knuckles whitening as his hands clench into fists. "I have told you not to call me that you pointy eared peasant, keep it up and I shall cease to do so politely."









*OOC:*


My charisma's a 7!


----------



## maquise (Mar 7, 2011)

Moving in between Coreuth and Raynucio, Mandalo says, "I think it is best if we all celebrate our success at the Dunn Wright, no?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 7, 2011)

Raynucio glowers for a moment before nodding, "Indeed. Though there remains the matter of our payment."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

Mercianden who had been talking quietly with Ket turns at the word payment. 

"Yes, yes," he says reaching into his pocket to produce a piece of parchment. "You all have done me a great service I must reward you, I must."

He moves to a small stand and produces a quill and ink bottle from another pocket and begins writing. Then with a flourish he signs his name and blows on the parchment as he comes back to the group.

"This is a writ that you may take to Arcane Row. There I believe they have enough coinage to properly pay you for your services." He then hands the paper to Mandalo and turns back to Ket. As they leave the group in the foyer near the water door the group here's Mercianden talking about great balls and parties he will throw now that the curse has been lifted.

 "Palazzo Dannato will be the talk of the town." 

[sblock=OOC] Sorry I didn't get to post this last night and AFg left me a great opening to. Got sidetracked in a combat I couldn't figure out (like having a puzzle and the pieces are ready and you know where they go but why don't they fit - kind of thing).

Game officially ended yesterday March 6th I will be doing the numbers right now and post them up next. Great little game everyone (especially the RP at the end), hope to DM you and your characters again.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

OK group this was very, very easy as had no drop outs or add ons so the straight forward skivvy is:

Total XP = 772 to each player
Total GP = 899 to each player

Break down in the first post.

Now for RP reasons only if asked or want to tell someone the writ was for 3,000gp so Mercianden paid each of you 500gp for your services. The rest of the money was from some of the more valuable trinkets found on the mites.

Little over half way to lvl two everyone enjoy your next adventure.

HM


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2011)

I greatly enjoyed reading along and look forward to reading your next adventures.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2011)

Almost forgot...

DMC 4.06 (58 days x .07)

EDIT: updated wiki


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks HM! Great fun sneering at your hellish hovel.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

A great first adventure for Kalinn - thanks HM!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

My pleasure everyone. It was a fun game for me I liked describing the bucking bronco of a table. I wish I would have put in a few more encounters with the mites trying to scare everyone, but this was only suppose to tide people over till more adventures were proposed and that worked.

Thanks for putting a stamp on this GE most appreciative. 

Good Luck in your next adventures everyone. I can't wait to see more character development from this group. And I have a 5th lvl adventure in the writing stage so hope your all around for some more craziness from the HolyMan. 

HM


----------



## zGio (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks a lot for the adventure! looking forward for the next one!


----------

